# Misophonia is RUINING my life!!



## Zadra

This is going to be a fairly long thread, but this is one of the most important issues I joined this forum for besides my associated social anxiety and general anxiety. Please please please bear with me and read it, because I need help and support so badly, and my therapists have been flat out failures. NO ONE understands.

I don't know how many of you know about misophonia, or even have it, but here's a run down of it: Misophonia

I'm currently typing this stressed out, at the end of my nerves, and ready to start breaking things in my room or hurting myself. My dad is playing his bass in the room next door, and it's making me want to either kill myself, or take his bass and break it over his head.

Misophonia has been ruining my life and causing me constant and extreme discomfort for my whole life. Being in school with children making noises was the most difficult thing in the world. When my classmates found out about my sensitivity to noise, they would cruelly make the noises on purpose to see me start crying. That was one of many things that probably led to the condition worsening.

Noises f*ucking make me want to die. They do not bother me the way noises simply "annoy others". It isn't the same. Certain trigger sounds cause me extreme distress, anxiety, rage, and even physical discomfort (tingles in my body, even in the groin area). My main trigger noises are: 
_-tapping
-crinkling paper/plastic bags
-chewing and gum popping 
-music seeping from someone's headphones
-foot tapping and leg movement
-feeling vibrations and movements in my seat
-hearing beats from music in other rooms
-people singing or humming
-women clicking their nails together_

I have no reclusive area for peace. In public, I suffer greatly. On the trains, I constantly have to move from car to car to avoid people making noises that bother me, otherwise it is very likely that I might compulsively insult or even actually assault the person making the noise. I can use an ipod for a period of time, but my head and ears are sensitive to headphones and earbuds, eventually causing me pain. It's a horrible lose lose, and going outside is the most horrible torturous thing to endure. It's like getting my nails yanked out.

At home, I live with my father and younger brother. Both of which are musicians. Just my luck, because god must really love me!! Everytime they play the guitar (my dad in the room next door or my brother above me) I feel like I'm going to explode. Sometimes I start crying and pulling my hair or throwing and breaking things. My father does not and will not try to understand how damaging this condition is. I've printed articles on it and showed him, brought him with me to therapy, but he still remains unsympathetic to the extreme stress he is causing me. He refuses to lower the volume of his music, or electric guitars because he feels "He shouldn't have to", and I should "find ways to deal with it". I continue to get into ugly ugly fights with him. One even resulted in me spitting in his face and leaving home for a month.

I stayed with my boyfriend that month. No better there. There is a child in the apartment above him that runs and stomps and sometimes throws tantrums, causing repetitive banging on his ceiling. I've screamed, cried, banged my head on the wall, and demanded my boyfriend even go upstairs and ask the parents to have the kid stop banging. I've fantasized about cutting off the kid's legs and beating him with them.

This condition effects my relationship as well. When my boyfriend chews or eats near me, I start yelling at him to chew with his mouth closed or chew quietly. If he opens a candy wrapper, I yell at him. He probably understands my misophonia better then anyone else, and he puts up with a lot from me, and I love and appreciate him so much for it. I can't help snapping at him, and when I do, I feel horrible about it later.

I don't feel bad for snapping at my dad, he is an A**hole that is stubborn, ignorant, and selfish, and feels that I am trying to ruin his recreational activity (even by asking him to make his sh*t lower)

When I meet new people that I have to be around, it's embarrassing for me to explain the misophonia, because they usually do not understand, or will say something like, "oh yeah, that bothers me too". *NO NO NO*. It does *NOT* bother you the way it bothers me. No I cannot "ignore" it, like teachers told me to do as a kid.

This problem is growing more severe as the years go on, my sensitivity is getting worse, and I grow more and more violent as time passes. Sometimes when I am being tortured with a noise that I cannot escape, I want to be dead. I would happily take being deaf over suffering like this. I want to stab my eardrums out.

I.CANNOT. live with this. I will never lead a normal life if I do not overcome this disgusting disease.

Things I've tried that do not help:
-White noise machine
-earplugs (they feel invasive and disgusting in my ears)
-music to drown sounds out (temporary)


----------



## Stile

I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with misophonia while living in a home full of musicians. While I do not have this myself, my oldest son (who is also autistic) has a similar disorder, hyperacusis. Nothing they have tried with him has worked either, though it doesn't appear to be as severe as yours. I wish I had a good suggestion or piece of advise for you ... maybe someone else here will. I guess I just wanted to let you know that someone out here at least has some idea what your going through and hopes the best for you in finding a way to deal with / overcome it. You can always PM or IM me if you need to further vent about it.


----------



## Zadra

Thank you for the offer to vent, sometimes I really need it.


----------



## seatangle

i didn't recognise it under this name, but i have this as well. i read about it on a website which called it sound sensitivity syndrome. i can't stand chewing, swallowing/gulping, slurping- any noise made while eating or drinking, even a fork scraping against a plate. when i was little my mom had me wear earplugs at the dinner table because i would get so upset- but it didn't help because i could still see the 'chewing movements' and imagine the noise. also, breathing noises, especially the kind made when people sleep. in fact, describing it makes me feel a bit uncomfortable. 

it must be really hard to have this reaction to so many different noises. when i'm living at home i just go to my room, shut the door, turn on the air conditioner and my music to drown out any eating noises! but musical instruments are pretty loud. i can feel your anger...i get SO angry when i hear these noises. like, afterwards i am surprised at how angry the thoughts i've had can be. 

it's really hard. i've never had a therapist who actually recognised it as a problem. they think it's just a 'pet peeve'. only one therapist said i could have some OCD but never elaborated on it.


----------



## Zadra

Thats the same thing my current psychiatrist said. He associated it with OCD.

I know what you mean about still being bothered by "seeing" sounds (ie: seeing a chewing movement) It probably comes from, like you said, imagining the noise, or anticipating hearing it. For me, if I see someone's leg shake, even if it's nowhere near me, my blood begins to boil, and all I do is focus on that leg waiting for the moment its going to make a tapping sound against the floor.

I wish I could comfortably wear earplugs, but putting them in my ear really sceeves me out and feels nasty and invasive.

Sometimes, even blasting music doesn't help. All it does is give me a headache, and I can stil hear a very minor "thump thump" under it, and all my mind knows how to do is focus on that tiny tiny noise.

The most frustrating part of having this, is being misunderstood. I'd imagine you must hate being told to "ignore" things :/


----------



## bunnie

Oh my...this sounds really rough! I think I have this too, but then again I think I have EVERYTHING.

Mine doesn't have to do as much with "noises" (even though there are certain noises that piss me off too, I am guilty of doing the same, but I try to do them in solitude)....it's more with voices. Like when there are too many people talking loudly at one time, back and forth......ooooooooh, that puts me in the most anxious rage EVER! I can't block it out at all....its like my brain involuntarily tries to process each and every sound, face, body gesture (all at once).....its so horrible.


----------



## Zadra

That doesn't sound like misophonia, I'm going to be honest with you. However your problem sounds a lot like ANOTHER issue I have. It sounds similar to the way my social anxiety effects me. Being in crowds usually puts me in a rage, and noisy crowds are even far worse. Could also be ADD, if you are trying to focus on everything, and getting frustrated over it.


----------



## styler5

I recently realized I have misophonia thanks to another member who wrote about it. Head tremor, my main SA symptom, seems to radiate anxiety to others and makes them cough in turn, even though everyone denies it. The coughs get louder and more frequent when I'm more anxious.

I started hating the sound and people who make it. I can hardly stand it anymore. I want to tear off everyone's vocal cord in the room when I hear a cough. I can control the anger only when I'm in a very good mood, and even then the stress from SA and misophonia overwhelms me quickly.

I gave up fighting it a long time ago. I'm sick of paying loads of money to therapists who know nothing about the disorder and only add to my frustration.

I sit at the computer 12+hours a day, eat 2 small meals at most, and sleep extremely irregularly. Except for a 4-hour class, I never go out unless I absolutely have to. I stayed home during the entire winter break except when it snowed once. I'm eagerly waiting for a heart attack to end my life.


----------



## Perambulator

My absolute sympathy goes out to you. As you said, most of us probably won't relate based on misophonia, but anxiety and third party misunderstanding; yes. My own dad doesn't understand my social anxiety, and I've given up explaining.

If for some reason I ever move to Brooklyn, I promise I'll be quiet on trains. 

Alternatively, we could go live in the mountains.


----------



## Monroee

I have to say, your sound sensitivity sounds very severe and I really feel for you. =[ 

I do have sound sensitivity as well. I have problems with hearing people chew a lot. It makes me feel like I have to throw up and make me want to tear my ears off. The thing that usually incapacitates me is children screaming or even just talking. That's right. Children "talking". I hate it. It physically hurts. 

One time I was in a very uncontrolled class. The teacher was literally absent and one time they got so loud. So incredible loud, that I had to put my head down because I was crying and shaking with rage. Literally, shaking with rage. You have no idea the amount of effort it took to not jump up and punch everyone in the face that was around me. The noise was maddening. 

So, I can relate to how you feel. I'm just going to assume that yours is ten times worse. 

I don't know what kind of advice to give you because my immediate thought was earplugs or an iPod, but you say you can't stand the feel of them in your ears. I'm sorry. All I can say is I understand your frustration and pain.


----------



## Kon

In my personal and family life misophonia is my biggest problem. My anxiety issues only happen at work.


----------



## Mandyy

Oh my god, I'm soooo sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through but the closest I can relate to that is sometimes I'll get EXTREME headaches and any small light/sound will drive me crazy and cause a lot of pain. It's kind of like having a hangover but x100.
I really hope you eventually overcome this, but until then, you should try to find some really good quality earplugs to block out the noise.


----------



## Zadra

To everyone that actually read my gigantic post and replied, thank you. Every little bit helps, whether it's advice or a personal tale. Somehow its comforting hearing that others suffer from the same thing, even though it's hard for me to even imagine.

I just wish I could find an alternative to earplugs, ugh there's NO WAY for me to get away from noise. EVER. I live my whole life *SO ANGRILY*.

Also, something else kind of weird. Ever since I started doing research on the sound sensitivity, and even found a coined phrase/term for it, I've actually noticed it to become significantly worse. Not knowing what was wrong with me, was perhaps helpful. But now since I've got this thing going around in my head, _*"I have misophonia"*_, rather then just _*"I hate sounds*_", the sounds I cannot tolerate now stand out even more to me. It's kind of like children unconsciously living up to a label they are given by psychiatrists at young ages.

I'm curious: to anyone else that has this, did anything similar occur when you discovered there was an actual name for what you had, and that there were others that suffered from the same condition?


----------



## 2Talkative

Anyone just bothered with people eating loudly ? I'd be fine if they stopped making Ms Vickies chips. I have to try and drown it out or just deal with it. It seems to be only when your in a quiet room and the only noise is eating..... I had no idea thats what Misophonia is.


----------



## AussiePea

lol yeah the sound of people eating drives me nutty, but obviously it's nothing compared to this issue. Is there any form of medication which can help with the emotions associated with hearing these noises?


----------



## Zadra

2Talkative said:


> I had no idea thats what Misophonia is.


I hope finding out doesn't make it worse for you 
Because thats what happened to me.
Hell, i was outright SHOCKED when I found out it was a legit serious condition.


----------



## Kon

Zadra said:


> .I'm curious: to anyone else that has this, did anything similar occur when you discovered there was an actual name for what you had, and that there were others that suffered from the same condition?


I don't know anybody that has it as bad as me. I found that heavy drug use/abuse (benzos + narcotics) helped a bit. Knowledge of it didn't make it worse or better. Explaining it to others didn't help. They can't understand. What I do sometimes do to try to dissipate it is to make really loud chewing, girgling, breathing, sipping sounds (exagerrating their sounds) to try to anger my family so they understand what it feels like. They just laugh or get very angry like I'm being a nag. The worst sound is someone who is older adjusting their braces or slirping soup. The clicking sound of the braces drives me crazy. I've told them that I wish they were dead. They just laugh at me, because they know I don't mean it literally, so they think.


----------



## Zadra

Kon said:


> I don't know anybody that has it as bad as me.


That day may have come. My name is Michelle, nice to meet you :yes
Well.... I've gotten into physical fights with strangers over noises being made. I've made enemies out of friends. I've failed classes and dropped them. I've intentionally hurt myself, broken walls and furniture, and ripped out chunks of my hair. I was even dragged to a mental institution due to an unstoppable rage triggered by my father's bass playing. I cannot contain my violent outbursts when it comes to trigger sounds. If I cannot escape them, I explode. I hurt people that I care about, too. It's horrible.

Based on everything I've mentioned above, I'm not trying to outdo you, like "_who's misophonia is worse_" (I feel as if that might be what it looked like) I do not doubt the severity of your misophonia - I am actually curious to know more about it. In truth, all I am really doing is trying to describe the severity of my condition by admitting to all the horrible things it has caused me. It's painful to think about, and relieving to vent to someone that actually understands my pain.

I'd actually like to chat with you more..... if you would be willing. It would be interesting speaking to someone else that has severe misophonia. Feel free to send me a private message or fancy a chat. I may do the same.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I have misophonia as well, and it is terrible. There are several triggers that get me going:

the sniffles: absolutely cannnot stand this
hearing people chew their food
watching sports on tv and seeing the coach chew gum
snoring
heavy breathing
eating dinner with my parents and hearing the sound of the knife when it cuts through the potato and makes contact with the plate
people who drag their heals when they walk


To cobat all of this I always bring my mp3 player with me. I will not go on public transit without my mp3 player. By listening to the music, it prevents me from getting annoyed by the sounds that people make on the train.


----------



## Zadra

rockyraccoon said:


> people who drag their heals when they walk


Wow... thats another one for me. When my dad slumps through the hall in his slippers, I want to go outside and kill him. It sounds like a lot of the same stuff bothers you.


----------



## Amocholes

*Troll has been removed. We now return you to your original topic.*


----------



## bmwfan07

I used to have this in relation to eating. I'm also sometimes abnormally sensitive to sounds when I'm sleep-deprived or in a bad or irritable mood, but for a while, I probably did have misophonia when hearing people chew their food. It was like I couldn't help but focus on it and let it bother me, and I would repeatedly get into fights with my dad about the volume of his chewing. I don't even notice it anymore, so it must have been a phase. I do get annoyed with certain sounds, though, and I have a very overactive startle response. My dad has a tendency to slam doors, and that nearly sends me up the wall with anger. I'm able to contain it, though. I attribute the startle response largely to my ADHD.

Anyway, it's really awful that you have to suffer like that, and worse yet that no one tries to understand. I did read the Wikipedia article for the disorder, and apparently these white-noise generators are effective in well over 95% of cases: http://www.amplisound.com/tinnitusdevicess/ Have you looked into them?


----------



## Zadra

Amocholes said:


> *Troll has been removed. We now return you to your original topic.*


Thank you :yes


----------



## Zadra

bmwfan07. You say you "used" to have misophonia. You know I'm going to start asking you a billion questions. If you have or know the cure, I will pay you millions for it! No really though, do you have any idea how or why it doesn't effect you anymore? Can you think of any life changing events that may have triggered it?

Also, I might look into one of those devices. They are meant for tinnitus (similar), but it looks like something that could help.


----------



## Paragon

Some of those noises wind me up a lot too but like you said it's not quite the same thing. I imagine what you're going through must be a lot worse... ah, i feel for you :/


----------



## georgiablues

have you tried Bose noise canceling headphones?


----------



## Kon

Zadra said:


> That day may have come. My name is Michelle, nice to meet you :yesWell.... I've gotten into physical fights with strangers over noises being made. I've made enemies out of friends. I've failed classes and dropped them. I've intentionally hurt myself, broken walls and furniture, and ripped out chunks of my hair. I was even dragged to a mental institution due to an unstoppable rage triggered by my father's bass playing. I cannot contain my violent outbursts when it comes to trigger sounds. If I cannot escape them, I explode. I hurt people that I care about, too. It's horrible.


Yep, you're right. You beat me. I want to bash in people's skulls and say stuff to them but I never do because of my SAD. I'm too much of a chicken. I just end up swearing to myself while walking away and probably looking like a lunatic.


----------



## bmwfan07

Zadra said:


> bmwfan07. You say you "used" to have misophonia. You know I'm going to start asking you a billion questions. If you have or know the cure, I will pay you millions for it! No really though, do you have any idea how or why it doesn't effect you anymore? Can you think of any life changing events that may have triggered it?


I don't know if it was of the severity of misophonia, but I was definitely set off and bothered immensely by the sound of chewing. I can't think of any precipitating circumstances, but perhaps there were some. I think one night I just realized that I couldn't handle the sound of my dad chewing. Eventually, it seemed to fade on its own. I also had a throat-clearing tic for a while, which resolved itself as well. I guess I chalk it up to the hormonal fluctuations of an already mentally disordered adolescent. :b I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful, though.



> Also, I might look into one of those devices. They are meant for tinnitus (similar), but it looks like something that could help.


They are designed for tinnitus (which my mom has), but the Wikipedia article alludes to a study in which 285 out of 300 study participants with selective sound sensitivity (same thing) experienced improvement with the device.


----------



## Zadra

georgiablues said:


> have you tried Bose noise canceling headphones?


Damn man, a few people have already tried to suggest earplugs and headphones. Thats one of my problems, I cant use either, because it makes me physically uncomfortable. I'm sensitive to touch also (its even effected my relationship) I'm just overall very sensitive to outside stimulus. My dream is living in a bubble.

@ Kon
It's better for you that you walk away and be a "chicken", believe me. I'm not proud of how severe my problem is. I actually fear for my safety, both personal and legal. I wish I could be a chicken, it would save me so much stress. The feeling after getting into a fight is disgusting, I want to crawl up into a ball and die. Even if it's just verbal. I usually start shaking like I have Parkinsons for hours, and if anyone comes within ten feet of me, I explode again. It's so bad, and my therpist isn't helping me. I need serious serious help, otherwise my entire life is going to get ruined by a drastic event.


----------



## styler5

Zadra said:


> @ Kon
> It's better for you that you walk away and be a "chicken", believe me. I'm not proud of how severe my problem is. I actually fear for my safety, both personal and legal. I wish I could be a chicken, it would save me so much stress. The feeling after getting into a fight is disgusting, I want to crawl up into a ball and die. Even if it's just verbal. I usually start shaking like I have Parkinsons for hours, and if anyone comes within ten feet of me, I explode again. It's so bad, and my therpist isn't helping me. I need serious serious help, otherwise my entire life is going to get ruined by a drastic event.


Suppressing anger is just as bad as letting it out all the time. Like Kon, I'm too timid to yell at someone, even my little sister, no matter how enraged I am. Anger keeps accumulating in my mind until it turns into depression and makes me break down.

I'm starting to consider popping my eardrums. Surely it'd be a better option than a noose around my neck.


----------



## Zadra

Popping my eardrums has been a consideration going around in my head for years.
I can't tell my therapist because they'll lock me up for threats of self inflicted damage :/


----------



## emmy186

h


----------



## unreasonable man

Have you ever thought about why you feel this way? Why in particular you feel rage towards people for making sounds? Why are these noises irritating? You need to think about that, to get down to the root cause of these feelings. 

My problem with noises is different from yours, to the point that I would consider any "misophonia" I deal with to be secondary to my anxiety disorder. I suffer from anxiety/panic and when things become loud, I am losing my ability to focus and a variety of things happen. I become slightly agitated and feel trapped, and if the noises continue to bother me I become panicked. But the most important thing for me in dealing with these things is realizing the root cause of these feelings lies in my anxiety. I find I am most sensitive to noise and loudness when I am feeling most anxious. Thus my dealing with noise is best resolved by dealing with my anxiety, for instance using relaxation techniques (yes, I'm sure we all know how difficult it can be to relax as anxiety sufferers), other mental coping, and at times medication (Xanax 0.5 mg.) 

If it is the root cause, maybe it is best to talk to someone professional about this in the context of your general anxieties. At any rate, with or without therapy, whenever dealing with any kind of psychological malady it's important to think about not just how something is bothering you, but why.


----------



## Zadra

I read both responses above. Firstly, thank you both.

emmy186, I noticed this is your first post here. My boyfriend pointed out yesterday that when he googled "misphonia", my thread here was on the first page! Did you happen to find this forum because of my thread? If so, I am very glad, I hope you find help and comfort in this forum. I myself have only been here for a few days and already find it to be a friendly and therapeutic place to vent, and give advice to others based on experiences. Hopefully we can talk more and try to work on coping methods together. Every part of your response touched me so close to home I almost started crying. Thank you for posting your part here.

unreasonable man, I've actually been trying to get down to the root of things for a while. My therapist won't even acknowledge things because even SHE does not understand what the heck misophonia is, she seems to think they are minor annoyances stemming from my hatred for society. The most I've come to figure out on my own, is that I am the most effected by people that are close to me, and certain members of society that I cannot tolerate (examples would be ghettoed out thugs, airhead dumbdumb females, etc.). Say if, a ghetto nasty attitude faced black girl is on the train popping her gum.... yeah, its going to make me even MORE angry then usual. Because I already can't stand her presence to begin with. My hatred for people coincides with the level of my reaction to noise. Although I haven't had social anxiety my whole life. Misophonia on the other hand, I have. The two have interloped causing me one big heaping mess of (what I believe to be) untreatable. I'm trying very very hard to figure out why the noises are doing this to me. I've read that the brain perceives trigger noises as "alarms" or noises that are associated with danger, like the feeling someone gets upon hearing a woman screaming for help in a dark alleyway.

Oye! I need a new therapist but I have the worst medical insurance in the country (medicaid) + no job. For now, I'm stuck with what I've got. The crap at the local hospital clinic


----------



## emmy186

h


----------



## Kon

Do you guys have any symptoms of Sensory Processing Disorder (SPD)? Some interesting quotes on SPD:

"Misophonia only causes noise sensitivities, while sensory processing disorder can cause sensitivities in one or more senses. However, since it is possible for sensory processing disorder to only affect the sense of hearing, is it possible that misophonia is indeed a sensory processing disorder or a subtype of sensory processing disorder?"

"For those with SPD, sensory information may be sensed and perceived in a way that is different from most other people. Unlike blindness or deafness, sensory information can be received by people with SPD, the difference is that information is often registered, interpreted and processed differently by the brain. The result can be unusual ways of responding or behaving, finding things harder to do. Difficulties may typically present as difficulties planning and organising, problems with doing the activities of everyday life (self care, work and leisure activities including work and play), and for some with extreme sensitivity to sensory input, sensory input may result in extreme avoidance of activities, agitation, distress, fear or confusion."​
"Children can be born hypersensitive or hyposensitive to varying degrees and may have trouble in one sensory modality, a few, or all of them. Hypersensitivity is also known as sensory defensiveness. Examples of hypersensitivity include feeling pain from clothing rubbing against skin, an inability to tolerate normal lighting in a room, a dislike of being touched (especially light touch) and discomfort when one looks directly into the eyes of another person."

http://www.brighthub.com/health/conditions-treatments/articles/100641.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensory_processing_disorder


----------



## Starch

*hugs* So, have you seen an improvement at all in your condition?


----------



## sound

I don't relate to this particular problem
But I know what it feels like to be that stressed out and pissed off and it sucks! I'm so sorry you have to deal with that, honestly.


----------



## solitarymonkey

high quality earphones and mp3 player are my relief from the world. i'm currently saving up for some digital noise cancelling headphones, so music doesnt have to be so loud. but for general times when you cantuse things like this, i yet have no idea. although, if you have patience, try learning to meditate?


----------



## miragedc

*ditto*

Zedra:

Everything you say, I have this, too. I've been living with it for years and it's not fun. It affects everything I do -- where I live, what kind of job I have, the friends I have, the places I go, my relationships.

This is not something I haven't tried to fix. This is not something I haven't tried to find underlying problems for.

I don't have many suggestions for you. I got on the computer and started looking up 'misophonia' (which i just discovered there was a word for a couple of weeks ago) because I was going bananas because my white noise machine is making a high-pitched squeal and it's driving me insane. my last refuge is now making me nuts.

I, too, have hurt myself because I feel so out of control -- I most frequently beat myself in the head (it doesn't leave visable bruises but I can't imagine it's very healthy. also, it's insane.)

I used to think it was only my parents (and it was for a long time) but it stretched out to everything else. it started with their coffee slurping, then my dad's singing, then my mom's humming. then it went to sniffles of classmates, coworkers, and friends. people eating apples were subject to getting punched. now it's everything -- dogs barking, music from car radios, and now even my stupid white noise machine.

I agree with you that since i've learned about this condition, it's gotten slightly worse. As if it wasn't bad enough.

I know it's psychological, but i don't know how or why, and i feel isolated because no one knows what I go through, or they *think* they do, but they haven't a clue. They just think it's a little personality quirk. In reality, it's the biggest cause of my depression and my loneliness, especially because I see little hope of being able to fix this problem after dealing with it for 25 years (since I was about 9 or 10).

I do think that I am going to try to get out of the house to try being around people in a low-stress environment more (where I'm not studying, concentrating, working). And without alcohol...it definitely dulls my senses, but I don't want to be a drunk. Maybe being around people in a low-stress environment will help me adjust to sounds a little, and desensitize my ears, but I really haven't found an answer yet.

Thanks for posting because I think now that we are not so alone (thank goodness for the internet!) we can talk about it and hopefully come up with some answers, other than freaking ear plugs, white noise, and isolation.

Also -- since I've discovered http://www.simplynoise.com my life has gotten substantially better. They even have an iphone app. I know this is only a band-aid, but it's definitely helped.


----------



## Zadra

Starch said:


> *hugs* So, have you seen an improvement at all in your condition?


No. I actually had to leave home again for a few days because my father threw me into a nervous breakdown. If my boyfriend wasn't with me, I probably would have ended up in the hospital.


----------



## Jcq126

I've never heard of this but experience it to a minor extent. People chewing their food, tapping their nails or scratch their fork on their plate actually sends me into an internal rage where I feel I could errupt lol. Sorry to hear you're suffering from that!


----------



## Zadra

This thread has made me realize a lot of things. 
The "sensory processing disorder" that Kon brought to my attention seems to have really hit the nail on the head. Noises are generally the biggest trigger for me, but I find myself overly sensitive to any outside stimulus, such as light touches, smells, vibrations, and viewing certain movements. Almost everything in the outside world makes me extremely uncomfortable. As a child, I was a horrible germaphobe. I used to build walls around my meals at the dinner table with cereal boxes because I feared food contamination through breathing and talking. I didn't get over that problem until I started kissing boys around 14 years old.


----------



## Zadra

miragedc said:


> Also -- since I've discovered http://www.simplynoise.com my life has gotten substantially better. They even have an iphone app. I know this is only a band-aid, but it's definitely helped.


That sound was so calming it almost put me into a comfortable sleep. I'm bookmarking that. Thank you


----------



## Zadra

I have my first class today, I'm really goddamn nervous. My sensitivity has gotten way worse over the course of the two years I've been out of school, I fear getting into a fight over someone tapping their pen (New Yorkers are spiteful and disgusting, and sometimes if asked to stop, they will do it more)


----------



## forever_dreamer

I really hated when someone dropped their shoes on the floor (especially if it was a tile floor instead of carpet), books being dropped on the floor/in locker in high school, keys being thrown on a table, slamming doors, spoons, forks, knives being thrown in the sink and still hate them but I think the meds are helping in that I'm not so sensitive to these certain noises. My mom and I would get into arguments about the spoons being thrown in the sink or shoes dropping on the ground. I usually would try to drop shoes on the ground etc to get used to the sound but it doesn't always help. I didn't know there was a word for it until now.


----------



## Zadra

Oh my god, oh my god oh my god.

I just started class this week. I almost had two panic attacks in my second class. It's effing huge. It's a giant lecture hall seating almost 100 students. There was foot tapping and pen clicking coming from one million directions. I felt like I was being showered with bullets and having the nails on my fingers and toes torn out slowly while I was tied up. 2 and a half hours.

I was gritting my teeth, biting my hand, punching my head and pulling on my hair. I must have looked like a schizophrenic nutcase in front of the other students and professor.

I don't know what to do! I NEED TO FINISH SCHOOL, WHAT CAN I DO?!?!?! I CANNOT sit in that classroom. I am going to end up exploding out of my seat and beating someone in the face. This is horrible!!!!


----------



## lionlioncatcat

I really have no advice about the misophonia. But for the panic attacks. Breathing techniques really do work. I can prevent the onset of most panic attacks by just breathing slowly and sqessing something really hard (it helps,for some reason). Ihope that helps as what your going through sounds pretty horrible, good luck.


----------



## emmy186

r


----------



## Zadra

I spoke with one of my professors today. He is a very kind man, and truly cares for everything I've told him. He said he is willing to make any accommodation he can to make my learning experience more comfortable, so I'm going to work with what I've got.

I've still got another 2 professors to speak to. It's really really tough talking to complete strangers (even professors) about my sensitivity issues. It's embarrassing and difficult for me to even speak to them one on one.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

Zadra said:


> _-tapping
> -crinkling paper/plastic bags
> -chewing and gum popping
> -music seeping from someone's headphones
> -foot tapping and leg movement
> -feeling vibrations and movements in my seat
> -hearing beats from music in other rooms
> -people singing or humming
> -women clicking their nails together_


So, I've gathered that you don't like the noises that OTHER people make.
But, if you make these noises yourself, do they hurt you as well as when other people make them?
And how about natural noises, like thunder, and sound of running water, a waterfall, wind, or passing by trains... a meowing cat... how do you react to these noises ?


----------



## scriabin221

I have issues with that too. I absolutely HATE the sound of people chewing (of course), the sound of things being poured (even when I do it, it has to be really quiet), the sound of clearing throats, coughing, sneezing even. I think a lot of it stems from my father's health problems and my own issues with food. I'm controlled enough not lash out, but I do generally leave the table sooner than other people. Mine are generally bodily sounds and wet sounds, but I don't react well to the sound of other people typing either. I think it's good to try to get to the bottom of the sounds and why you hate them. That must be horrible to deal with. I mean it's not like it's something you can get over behaviourally, it's a sensory issue.


----------



## Zadra

Some Russian Guy said:


> So, I've gathered that you don't like the noises that OTHER people make.
> But, if you make these noises yourself, do they hurt you as well as when other people make them?
> And how about natural noises, like thunder, and sound of running water, a waterfall, wind, or passing by trains... a meowing cat... how do you react to these noises ?


I only know so much about this myself, and the noises that trigger my anxiety tend to differ. They do not always necessarily have to be made by a person. As an example, there is a swinging bench with a fabric canopy right outside my window. One very windy day it was constantly flapping and making smacking noises. It drove me mad to the point where I ran outside and started screaming and yanking at it. Eventually I went in an duct taped the entire canopy's edges so it would stop flapping in the wind.

I actually feel rage towards inanimate objects if they are the source of a sound that bothers me. But it always differs and I don't really quite understand why. The sound of a ticking clock doesn't bother me at all.

If I make the noises myself, it does not bother me, and any articles you read on misphonia actually do make mention of this. This is one of *many* reasons why there is still much confusion as to misophonia being more of a neurological or psychological disorder. I personally think it is a neurological issue, something that effects the sensory functions.


----------



## little elf

Hi there. 
That sounds like absolute torment. I can only understand it on a smaller scale - having what I would describe as noise sensitivity or intolerance. There was a period in my life where I couldn't stand any noise at all. I couldn't even listen to soft music. I was very physically depleted at the time.

You mentioned neurology and I was thinking reading through the thread, to ask if you've seen a neurologist and if that could help. The other thing I thought of, through my own experiences with extreme sensitivities is food and chemical allergy. For example, eating wheat messes with my neurology. It makes my ears ring. Certain foods create nervous energy in my body and make me highly irritable. It may sound ridiculous but... it could be an avenue worth exploring, along with other gut/digestion issues like leaky gut syndrome. Food can affect your brain and your nervous system. I won't go into boring details but I have had some of the scariest neurological experiences from allergic reactions to food (esp preservatives). I'd also be looking at basics like sleep, good nutrition and exercise. Anxiety puts your nervous system under copious stress, it affects digestion particularly, and all your bodily systems. It could be the basis for your problems with sound. Do you struggle with smells also? I haven't read up on misphonia so forgive me if this is ignorant. I will go and have a look. But just thought I'd mention the experiences I have had with neurological symptoms and the observations I've made around them.


----------



## Zadra

Actually yes, smell does effect me. Everything involving all 5 of my senses usually tends to cause me great anxiety (not so much taste, unless I accidentally eat seafood). The sound sensitivity is by far the worst though.


----------



## little elf

Zadra said:


> Actually yes, smell does effect me. Everything involving all 5 of my senses usually tends to cause me great anxiety (not so much taste, unless I accidentally eat seafood). The sound sensitivity is by far the worst though.


Random advice but it mightn't hurt to try an elimination diet and see if your sensitivity decreases. If u are desperate maybe give it a go. All the best with it.


----------



## secretlyshecries

Wow. I really don't have any advice for you because to be honest I'd never even heard of Misophonia before I clicked this thread, but it sounds horrific. I'm really sorry you have to not only live with it, but live around people who don't understand (although thankfully your boyfriend sounds fairly supportive?). I'm wondering if there are any medications that might help you. Not specifically for Misophonia (is there anything like that? Obviously I have no idea, not having heard of the condition before) but maybe something to help you calm down? (Anti-anxiety meds? I've never gone on anything like that before, just anti-depressants, so I don't know).


----------



## Zadra

Well, right now I'm on klonapin, being weaned off a failed attempt to wellbutrin, and starting celexa. I'm really hoping the celexa reduces my anxiety more, considering wellbutrin actually causes anxiety (the klonapin was there to balance things out) but the celexa actually does the opposite.

Even so, if these medications do reduce my anxiety, I don't think anything is going to help the misophonia except hypnotic therapy or systematic desensitization.


----------



## Kon

I've been on Lexapro for ~10 months. Does squat for misophonia and very little for anxiety. I did find that clonazepam + narcotics helped a lot with anxiety and somewhat with my sensory (misophonia) issues, but no way anyone will prescribe those for you. I can't even get clonazepam now, because my psychiatrist says I abused it. So I'm stuck with these jelly beans (Lexapro).


----------



## Zadra

Narcotics work. My sensory sensitivity is numbed when I smoke a joint.
I used to be a big pothead, I don't want to go down that route again though. I smoke occasionally. When I say occasionally, I mean like 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## Some Russian Guy

ok what you could do is:

use ear plugs, nrr 33 db
like this http://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight...0C0Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1297136577&sr=8-1

and ear muffs nrr 31 db on top
like this http://www.amazon.com/PYRAMEX-PM501...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1297136870&sr=1-2

it gives you like over 60 db sound protection


----------



## spaceygirl

I am really sorry to hear what everyone is going through. I myself definitely have sound sensitivity but nowhere near as extreme as many of you. My bf has it as well so on the one hand, it's good cause we can relate to each other but we can also make each other miserable!


----------



## Zadra

I wish people would stop recommending earplugs. I'm hypersensitive to stimuli, I cannot place foreign objects in or around my ears (I've mentioned that a few times). I appreciate the suggestions, but they aren't things I haven't already thought of or tried. What I really need is exposure therapy or hypnotherapy. I can't live the rest of my life hiding from sound. I need to figure out a way to face it and live with it.


----------



## lillyrose

I feel like I understand a little bit because there is one person at work for many years now who chews her food and smacks her lips and licks her fingers and goes "mmm" "mmm" over and over. I get so enraged at her and mostly have kept it in. I did say to her one time "My grandmother would have smacked me if I ever chewed with my mouth open and smacked my lips and licked my fingers while eating" and she tried to stop for a while but didn't last. I try to focus on other people but it doesn't work... sometimes i stop and stare at her and say "really?" or I just leave and get my lunch shortened. Or I text people and say "she's at it again" I've never seen anything like it.. God help me if she eats anything juicy at all. I have to leave the room. Her eating is so loud it seems I can hear it above everyone talking. I feel trapped sometimes if I'm on a short lunch.. it's terrible. Torture. I have had to tell myself "she is not doing this TO ME" and I have to keep telling myself that over and over and over to even get through lunch that day. And the truth is.. it is the truth.. it's the way she eats. She didn't wake up one day and say "I'm going to eat like this just to bug so and so" idk it helps sometimes.

My point is that this is one person and one sound that makes me completely enraged, some other sounds make me nervous but not enraged... and since you experience that with as many sounds as you do... I don't know what I would do.. I'm sorry to hear this.. it's a horrible feeling


----------



## rockyraccoon

I'm totally screwed with Misophonia. I am in construction and there is always noise around me, saws are constantly being used. It drives me nuts. I know the op said she doesn't like to use earplugs, but for me I have no choice but to use earplugs. 

Then when I come home form work, the guy that lives below me is a very loud talker, and it drives me nuts to hear him. He is always arguing with his girlfriend. I think I am going to have to move into a non wood frame building, and move into a concrete building.


----------



## popsicle

styler5 said:


> I sit at the computer 12+hours a day, eat 2 small meals at most, and sleep extremely irregularly. Except for a 4-hour class, I never go out unless I absolutely have to. I stayed home during the entire winter break except when it snowed once. I'm eagerly waiting for a heart attack to end my life.


Heh. For a second I had to think and make sure I hadn't written this myself. I eat even less, only leave the house to go to work, and the only time I went out this winter was when it snowed that one time lol.

Zadra - Thank you so much for posting this. I had no idea this condition existed, and when I went to read your link, I discovered I have it! I always thought there was more to it than just a "pet peeve," and now I know that there really is. I have always HATED the sound of people chewing gum and smacking their lips together and moving their tongues around inside their mouths. Even writing about it, I'm getting squeamish. Every time someone sits next to me on the train and I see their mouths working up and down, I start dreading that first _smack_ that bores through my eardrum.
My boyfriend always does this thing where he moves his tongue around in his mouth while he's sleeping, almost like he's chewing. (I refer to this as 'mouth noises' and it makes me homicidal. He's doing it right now, little f*cker.) It makes me want to smash his face into the wall. And every time I tell him to stop, he just gets mad at me for waking him up. And he goes "Oh my god, I can't help it! Just deal with it!" Makes me want to rip his tongue out and punch him in the face when he says it.
I cannot imagine having to live with the constant stress you have to endure every day. I know you've probably tried everything and aren't looking for more useless suggestions, but have you tried wearing earmuffs? They block sound and don't go in your ears so they aren't as uncomfortable. 
I truly, truly hope that you are able to find relief, I mean that. I grew up with an inconsiderate father, I know what that's like as well. I really think your best hope would be to find a place of your own. Perhaps your boyfriend could help you. Good luck. I am praying for you.


----------



## Zadra

Thank you popsicle. I'm glad I helped you discover that there was more meaning behind your sensitivity to noises (I actually attracted quite a few members to this forum just through simple google searches that lead to this thread)

For my entire life, I've been stubborn/violent/unwilling to comprimise regarding this disorder. But for the first time in my life, I am actively seeking a way out. Living with my dad as a 25 year old woman has smacked some sense into me - I NEED to overcome this condition and find coping methods that will allow me to be comfortable and stress free in public environments. I NEED to leave the nest and start a life of my own. 

I have so much empathy for all the fellow sufferers here and I feel that we can combine our discovered knowledge through research, trail and error, therapy techniques, and even medications to overcome this debilitating curse. 

Lets keep this thread going for as long as possible, I think its a good start to learning how to cope. Another member gave me a nice idea of smacking a rubber band on my wrist when a noise bothers me, in that the sting of the smack will take my mind away from the sound. Temporary as a band-aid, but again - it's a start.


----------



## popsicle

Zadra said:


> For my entire life, I've been stubborn/violent/unwilling to comprimise regarding this disorder. But for the first time in my life, I am actively seeking a way out. Living with my dad as a 25 year old woman has smacked some sense into me - I NEED to overcome this condition and find coping methods that will allow me to be comfortable and stress free in public environments. I NEED to leave the nest and start a life of my own.


It did stick out to me that you were 25 and still lived at home. But then again, I'm not used to the other person I'm talking to having an anxiety disorder as well lol. I'm 24 and I live in the same house I was raised in. So trust me, there is no shame in this. It is a challenge to be met and overcome; everyone has them. This is ours.
You may not ever be comfortable in public places. But once you've moved out, at least you will have a place where you can find some peace. 
My boyfriend is a musician and is working on building a studio in our basement so that he can record guitar. Part of this process is soundproofing. If you do your research I'm sure you'll be able to find ways to soundproof your room, at least temporarily. There's studio foam, special kinds of carpet, and even just good old blankets, all designed to block sound. And even if you can't find something specially designed for soundproofing, I'm sure you could find _something_ to stick on the wall, even if it's not perfect. If money is an issue (it is for me) then a complete soundproofing of your whole room might not be feasible. But, these are desperate times, lol. Creativity and a little desperation can go a long way.


----------



## coreyy

noise drives me insane because i dont feel grounded.its not nesciarly the actual noise. 


computer humming drives me nuts. also the sound of the ac when it turns on.


----------



## Zadra

popsicle: sound proofing a room is a BRILLIANT idea. It's probably pricey though.
I plan on moving out with my boyfriend this year as well. I'm going to make sure the surrounding neighbors are not noisy degenerates, families with kids, etc. I need to live in an area with old people  Nice... quiet.... old people.


----------



## Mello

wow....i didn't even know there was a name for this, when i look back at things i find myself getting really angry at certain noises to the point that i wan to kill or verbally abuse the person that's making it especially when i'm trying to focus and concentrate on something like watching tv or reading. The sounds that really trigger me are people talking loudly or screaming, ticking noises, people coughing and clearing their troats, people scraping their plates clean and smacking, dogs barking ongoingly, people singing, certain music, thats why the most music i like are intrumental and calming not to loud. And for the past 2 years that ive been living in my house ive been hearing my neighbours toiletpaperroll holder moving whenever someone takes toiletpaper in my room, even in my sleep sometimes, it really upsets me to the point i start cussing in myself thinking about going over there walking into their house and ripping the ****ing thing off the wall.


----------



## popsicle

Zadra said:


> popsicle: sound proofing a room is a BRILLIANT idea. It's probably pricey though.
> I plan on moving out with my boyfriend this year as well. I'm going to make sure the surrounding neighbors are not noisy degenerates, families with kids, etc. I need to live in an area with old people  Nice... quiet.... old people.


Lol. Noisy degenerates. That made me chuckle.
And yes, it is a bit pricey. But, there are alternatives. Do some research. Hope is not lost!
I can't stress enough how much sympathy I have for you. I've actually been thinking about this situation since I first read this post, and trying to think of suggestions I can give you. Honestly, I'm at a loss. But I have you in my thoughts. This isn't over for me.


----------



## Zadra

Thank you popsicle. Same here.


----------



## styler5

If I may go a little off-topic, I'd like to thank Kon for enlightening many of us who suffer from this horrible disorder and didn't even know what it was.


----------



## TheDarkStar

Hi, I am glad I found this because my life is a living HELL! I no doubt know I have Misophonia. This disorder is pure torture! 
My triggers that bother me 24/7 are:
~ breathing, sniffling, clearing throat, coughing
~ chewing, lip smacking, people talking a certain way, gum chewing (basically any noise that comes from the mouth) 
~ tapping or any repetitive noise such as a pen clicking, some one shuffling their feet, or typing on a key board ect. 
~ people talking in another room, music playing in another room
~ banging, 
~ paper crinkling
That's just to name a few there is actually much more but these are the main problems.

I am 16 years old and I had this ever since I was 6. It first started with the chewing/ eating noises and breathing noises people make. At school I would have to sit next to some kid who breaths heavily and that would torture me every second I was in that class. I would never be able to concentrate and I would be so enraged and would fantasise about stabbing them with a pencil or punching then in the face. I was very eager to get away everyday. But... home was also a living hell for me especially the dinner table. I would run away from the table and lock myself in my room with my Mp3 blasting music in my ears and I would cry and hate life because how stupid is it that I can't even be with my family and eat dinner with them because I can't stand hearing the noises they make and I can't stand seeing it either, even with ear plugs I would try and wear them and it didn't help because I still was bothered my the sight of them eating that I would start "hearing" it in my head. I now basically wear ear plugs 24/7 which is so painful I really don't know what to do.
There is no way to escape my discomfort, everywhere I go I there is a noise that enrages me and bothers me to the point of physical discomfort as well ( I get the tingling as well). My mom is a major trigger to me. I can hardly be around her for more than 3 minutes at a time without having a meltdown. She is a heavy breather, and she lip smacks so much. I lash out at her and yell and scream when she talks to me so she always complains to people that I am a rude selfish terrible daughter. She doesn't understand I can't help it I'm not trying to be rude or mean I just can't take her noises! I wish I would die on a daily basis because I can't cope with this any longer! I in fact am up isolated in my room right now because I completely flipped out when my brother came home and decided eat a bowl of cereal next to me. He is the kind of person who has a weird whistle to their nose when they breath and that combined with crunching and chewing, swallowing and slurping noises makes me want to hurt him or myself. I pull my hair out a lot of the time out of sheer frustration. All my life I am so stressed out and anxious, because I have to worry and always be prepared to hear the terrible trigger noises that annoy me so much. 
I also never get sleep because my room is right next to my 2 brother's rooms and they stay up so late and play video games, play guitar late, and talk talk talk!!! I really lose my mind with this I will cry and just try to make it through usually by using my Mp3 to dim out the noise.
I feel so trapped, I fear I will never know what it is like to live a normal life. No on understands this, I tried countless times to explain this to my parents and I showed them tons of articles about Misophonia and told then I have this. They just tell me "Ignore the noise and move on" But I CAN"T ignore it! Easy for them to say they aren't bothered by the noises at all! Its consuming me in my mind every second of the day!Good moods never last with me because the second a noise I hate comes up I want to cry or kill myself. I have huge depression issues because of this. 
I went to a lot of doctors, audiologists, therapists, you name it and no one knew about Misophonia. Its not very common and that's why its not well-known they all said. 
I truly understand how it feels to have MIsophonia and am glad I came across some sites that have others with this than can understand the living hell this disorder is. 
I'm not sure what to do or what to try to help with this I just know I absolutely do NOT want to live with this any more! I think It's so unhealthy to be this stressed out all the time day and night so I think I eventually will drop dead from stress and lack of sleep.

I realised I wrote a lot but I had to rant... I am so upset right now because I feel so smothered by how awful I feel from these noises. I want to live a normal life. I never asked for this EVER, and I would never wish this upon anyone even my worst enemy this is torture to not find relief when the noises are everywhere I go!

I truly wish I could tell you something useful that would help.. but I am struggling as well and really hope there is something that can help us.


----------



## Zadra

Thedarkstar

I understand completely and your story sounds very VERY similar to mine. Most people will not, and refuse to understand the disorder. ESPECIALLY Family members, because they usually get the worst treatment (from those of us that suffer, as we live around their noises). The only thing I could suggest, is try printing up some articles and information on misophonia and explain that it is a neurological disorder that you haven't any control over.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous

I've yanked my hair and thrown fists through walls as cats thunder around in rooms next to mine. I have to live on the top floor of any complex, all footsteps, vacuum heads tapping around, bass and vibrations drive me nuts!

I find that identifying the noise, then abolishing it is the only kind of relief attainable. Inconsistent noises are the problem, if I have the slightest inclination that the noise will repeat (even if it has seemingly stopped) I go nuts. I unplug surge protectors, sub woofers, relocate animals, turn off heaters/air fresheners, take down wind chimes/bird feeders, etc. My cat is currently working on a hairball and randomly gags, it has been driving me nuts! Currently looking into anti-hairball cat food. :idea

I feel your pain, although I can't imagine being at the level you have described. Thank you for spreading awareness. I tend to avoid telling people about this one, depression and social anxiety are hard enough for healthy people to understand. Best wishes.


----------



## Renae De Liz

Wow I could have almost written your post word for word! I found out that this 'thing' was actually for real and called misophonia about 2 years ago. It's such a tremendous relief to know I wasn't really crazy after all. And I must say, I CANNOT IMAGINE living in a house with bass playing all the time like you are!!!  It would sincerely be a living hell!!!

I have pretty much given up hope on a cure, but I still search every now and then to keep tabs. I've had to pretty much tailor my entire life around this problem. I will say that once you can get rid of the living conditions problem, and be somewhere quiet, the amount of trouble and stress you have over this is tremendously reduced. I also pursued a career drawing comic books partially so I can work at home. My biggest triggers I have to worry about now are the rare sounds my very careful ( I'm very lucky to have him) husband makes on accident, and my large snoring dog. But I still have to wear earplugs every night, and sometimes I have to wear two sets to keep ALL noise out just to get to sleep (regular earplugs with the squishy type on top = best sound protection I've found). Every big family meal is ear plug time, as well as in theaters when popcorn is around (needless to say I just don't go to movies often). So even though we're lucky enough to have this problem, if you can manage to surround yourself in the right environment then life can still be enjoyable. Most days now I can almost feel normal... but of course that just until the dog snores again 

I found it very interesting that I have no aversion to eating or breathing sounds my children make when they're babies and toddlers ( I actually LOVE it when they make those noises), but once they're older I do. I wonder why that is?? But it's so very nice to actually treasure a breathing sound, if that makes sense. So maybe that's possibly something positive to look forward to for you someday?  I know I'm stretching on finding something positive, but I'm trying

Also I noticed I have a much less severe reaction if I'm in 'control' of the situation. Like if I know I can stop the noise, then I feel less anxiety over the sound. Or if I know the noise has a predestined time to stop, I'm able to stand it better. But if someone I don't know is, say, playing music outside my house, or if someone is eating popcorn in the theater, it's so much worse. Is that the same way for you?

I too have the visual triggers too, I have no idea why that is, but it's horrible. 

I'm so sorry you're in this situation. I wish I had some wonderful advice to give. I hate that anyone else in this world has to suffer this horrible thing. I would say if I were you I'd get out of that house, STAT. You just have to find a way! I would also suggest trying different types of ear plugs, some are very uncomfortable, but some you can barely tell they're in there. It stinks relying on them though.

Anyway, this was way longer than I intended, but I hope you know you're not alone! I hope everything will get better for you!


----------



## Aya Magdy

*Misophonia could decrease me concentratio?*

I don't know but I m starting to feel that misophonia is decreasing my concentration, is that possible?


----------



## Aya Magdy

oh my God I feel like that u r describing my condtion I m also suffering form Misophonia, the only thing I can say that I feel that there is no hope, no hope at all oh my God, please God help us, no one can imagine what we are going through, I have no hope in life, I m crying everyday every minute, but no one of my family members can feel me,
don't blame ur daddy he cannot imagine what we r saying he just can't because he don't suffer, ur dad loves u but he just cannot imagine, oh God, oh God 
Note: sry for my poor English cause I m from egypt.


----------



## Aya Magdy

Zadra said:


> This is going to be a fairly long thread, but this is one of the most important issues I joined this forum for besides my associated social anxiety and general anxiety. Please please please bear with me and read it, because I need help and support so badly, and my therapists have been flat out failures. NO ONE understands.
> 
> I don't know how many of you know about misophonia, or even have it, but here's a run down of it: Misophonia
> 
> I'm currently typing this stressed out, at the end of my nerves, and ready to start breaking things in my room or hurting myself. My dad is playing his bass in the room next door, and it's making me want to either kill myself, or take his bass and break it over his head.
> 
> Misophonia has been ruining my life and causing me constant and extreme discomfort for my whole life. Being in school with children making noises was the most difficult thing in the world. When my classmates found out about my sensitivity to noise, they would cruelly make the noises on purpose to see me start crying. That was one of many things that probably led to the condition worsening.
> 
> Noises f*ucking make me want to die. They do not bother me the way noises simply "annoy others". It isn't the same. Certain trigger sounds cause me extreme distress, anxiety, rage, and even physical discomfort (tingles in my body, even in the groin area). My main trigger noises are:
> _-tapping
> -crinkling paper/plastic bags
> -chewing and gum popping
> -music seeping from someone's headphones
> -foot tapping and leg movement
> -feeling vibrations and movements in my seat
> -hearing beats from music in other rooms
> -people singing or humming
> -women clicking their nails together_
> 
> I have no reclusive area for peace. In public, I suffer greatly. On the trains, I constantly have to move from car to car to avoid people making noises that bother me, otherwise it is very likely that I might compulsively insult or even actually assault the person making the noise. I can use an ipod for a period of time, but my head and ears are sensitive to headphones and earbuds, eventually causing me pain. It's a horrible lose lose, and going outside is the most horrible torturous thing to endure. It's like getting my nails yanked out.
> 
> At home, I live with my father and younger brother. Both of which are musicians. Just my luck, because god must really love me!! Everytime they play the guitar (my dad in the room next door or my brother above me) I feel like I'm going to explode. Sometimes I start crying and pulling my hair or throwing and breaking things. My father does not and will not try to understand how damaging this condition is. I've printed articles on it and showed him, brought him with me to therapy, but he still remains unsympathetic to the extreme stress he is causing me. He refuses to lower the volume of his music, or electric guitars because he feels "He shouldn't have to", and I should "find ways to deal with it". I continue to get into ugly ugly fights with him. One even resulted in me spitting in his face and leaving home for a month.
> 
> I stayed with my boyfriend that month. No better there. There is a child in the apartment above him that runs and stomps and sometimes throws tantrums, causing repetitive banging on his ceiling. I've screamed, cried, banged my head on the wall, and demanded my boyfriend even go upstairs and ask the parents to have the kid stop banging. I've fantasized about cutting off the kid's legs and beating him with them.
> 
> This condition effects my relationship as well. When my boyfriend chews or eats near me, I start yelling at him to chew with his mouth closed or chew quietly. If he opens a candy wrapper, I yell at him. He probably understands my misophonia better then anyone else, and he puts up with a lot from me, and I love and appreciate him so much for it. I can't help snapping at him, and when I do, I feel horrible about it later.
> 
> I don't feel bad for snapping at my dad, he is an A**hole that is stubborn, ignorant, and selfish, and feels that I am trying to ruin his recreational activity (even by asking him to make his sh*t lower)
> 
> When I meet new people that I have to be around, it's embarrassing for me to explain the misophonia, because they usually do not understand, or will say something like, "oh yeah, that bothers me too". *NO NO NO*. It does *NOT* bother you the way it bothers me. No I cannot "ignore" it, like teachers told me to do as a kid.
> 
> This problem is growing more severe as the years go on, my sensitivity is getting worse, and I grow more and more violent as time passes. Sometimes when I am being tortured with a noise that I cannot escape, I want to be dead. I would happily take being deaf over suffering like this. I want to stab my eardrums out.
> 
> I.CANNOT. live with this. I will never lead a normal life if I do not overcome this disgusting disease.
> 
> Things I've tried that do not help:
> -White noise machine
> -earplugs (they feel invasive and disgusting in my ears)
> -music to drown sounds out (temporary)


oh my God I feel like that u r describing my condtion I m also suffering form Misophonia, the only thing I can say that I feel that there is no hope, no hope at all oh my God, please God help us, no one can imagine what we are going through, I have no hope in life, I m crying everyday every minute, but no one of my family members can feel me,
don't blame ur daddy he cannot imagine what we r saying he just can't because he don't suffer, ur dad loves u but he just cannot imagine, oh God, oh God 
Note: sry for my poor English cause I m from egypt.


----------



## iconoclast

Wow, cool. I've had this my whole life and I started making a list the other day of all the things that bother me and I never thought I would get to share it. If you read through, I do have my solutions/ideas at the bottom!

Sensations I despise
Ruffling bags and papers
Clanking dishes 
Running water
Feet moving on the floor, moving on the floor
The feeling of underwear elastic
The feeling of camisole straps
Having gritty feet
Having dry feet
Having dry hands
When the seam of socks is underneath my toes
When my shoes are too big and they slide around.
When tea water is not hot enough
Lumpy pillows
Pants that slide down below my hips
Shirts that expose skin to the air
When my hair is dirty
When my hair is too clean and gets in my face
When my jeans are too short and a part of my calf gets exposed
When my teeth are not clean
The sound of silverware scraping against plates
The sound drinking glasses make when they clank against your teeth
Spills of any kind. I dislike the way they look as well as feel.
When you have to touch gritty or wet tiny pieces of trash with your hands, like when you are cleaning the sink.
Chapstick that is peppermint flavoured 
Bass coming through the floor from the neighbor’s music
The noise dishes make when you set them down on the table
Ditto for the noise that anything makes when you set it down
Blankets that are tangled, or uneven coverage of blankets
Gaps that develop between the bed and the wall
Doors that don’t close right away, and you think they will close, but they won’t
The sound of doors closing
Watching anyone fidgeting with anything
Looking at someone rocking in a rocking chair.
Rocking in a rocking chair.
Being on a moving boat
Being in a moving car
When you put things in your lap, like a book, and the weight of the book is not distributed across your lap evenly
When the sleeves of your shirt get caught in your coat
Socks that are not even on both feet, or that are made of different materials.
Fans
The sound the fridge makes
Air conditioners

43. Lights that have fans, like in bathrooms
44. The way people’s voices sound on the radio, that edge.

Things that have helped me
1. Habituation, exposing myself to stimuli that i hate while doing other things i enjoy. Also, it's worth noting here that for 2 years I lived in a house with 11 other people, and there were so many different types of noises and sensations there that they all blurred together and totally didn't bother me.
2. Letting the people around me know how I feel. My girlfriend and roomates are all sensitive to my needs about this, and they know better then to wash dishes when I'm around. When you ask people to accomodate you, make it seem like you expect them to say yes. If they think you are being ridiculous, remind them that they love you, and you are not asking for much. I say that I can be much nicer when I am not bothered by noises all the time.
3. Modify your environment. Remove fans from lights, move fridges and air conditioners away from your space, etc. Ideally, create a soundproof space in your home where you can escape. If this isn't possible, make sure that things that are triggers for you are expected. That is, people will have band practice when you aren't home, or that they will tell you when they are having people over. If eating bothers you, try to politely ask people not to eat in the living room.
4. Do not ever apologize or feel bad. This is a legitimate condition. It may help to compare it to ADD or sensory integration disorder when talking to people.
5. Accept limitations. I can't work jobs with triggers, like handling dirt or washing dishes. That's okay. 
6. Use substances wisely. It is alright to relax every once in a while with a beer or something. Just don't rely on it. I like to smoke, and it really works for me, but not every day.
7. Practice yoga, meditation and mindfullness. Most yoga studios have a community or karma yoga for free or low cost once a week. Look in alternative or holistic newsletters for counselors who use alternative remedies.
8. Accept yourself. It isn't you, it's the world. There is a lot more noise here then there used to be.


----------



## blinds8

my stomach churns with anxiety when I im around certrain people and the noises they make banging and talking or yelling mentally i'm okay if I dont get mad about it or depressed about it telling myself FML sorta thing so you're not alone with puting up with annoying crap I sometimes think it's me being self-centered and egocentric it probably is like I'm that important people would deliberatly make noise to bother me from the next rooms or downstairs but Ya never know what other folks are thinking or what there motives are half the time so I have to deal with it constantly and somedays like today my stomach and chest phsyically hurt and I want to smother someone with a pillow to get some peace (in my mind I cant get peace unless they stop there noise which in reality if I was sane there noise making should be just a minor occurence and find something else to concentrate my energy on but its easier said than done!) although no sensations ever bother me other than having the flu


----------



## Kon

I'm starting to get used to my new job, anxiety-wise but I want to kill and destroy one of the co-workers. She makes really annoying sounds when she eats carrots and she makes sounds with her teeth when she tries to get rid of the carrot bits or when chewing gum. I'm going nuts! I prefer my anxiety to this hell.

Edit: I got the courage to tell her about the gum chewing but now she's chewing an apple and the noise is driving me nuts.


----------



## kjane1

*My 12 year old daughter & misophonia?*

For about a year now, my 12 year old daughter has had problems with (what I believe to be) misophonia. But, unlike many of the others on here, she seems to be mostly irritated with noises made here at home by our family members. She seems to be extra annoyed with me (tough for this mom, for sure!)

Her main triggers seem to be:
People eating
Loud TV
Loud conversations
When someone clears their throat
Coughing

I did read somewhere that this can start as early as age 10 and that it's actually quite normal for the one suffering to "target" a main person (in this case it's me!). In other words, I bug her much more than others.

I see that she is very frustrated. We have talked at length about it and she does now know that it isn't her fault, but isn't ours either!

I have tried to get ear plugs for her (which seem to help at bedtime) and I have reminded her that we don't irritate her on purpose (hoping that she won't become too angry with us).

My question is this: Does anyone know of something that truly works in helping this? Some sort of therapy? Magnesium?

I know she isn't making it up, and when I read all of your posts, it all just sounds so familiar to me. She is very stressed over it and also embarrassed. She feels like she is hurting our feelings, etc. I do admit that I have not always been patient with her about it. (for example....it's hard to continue to be positive when she gives me an "evil glare" each time I eat around her)

I want to help her and she really needs something! Any advice would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Kon

kjane1 said:


> My question is this: Does anyone know of something that truly works in helping this? Some sort of therapy?Magnesium?


For me, nothing worked except avoidance. Even heavy anti-anxiety medication only made a small dent. You might try these but not very practical in many situations:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-MDR-NC60-Quality-Cancelling-Headphones/dp/B000OQ5OOM


----------



## fine

nt


----------



## photophat

*Thank you*

I too also suffer from this debilitating condition. I react very negatively to certain frequencies of sound. Dishes, utensils, paper or plastic bags, rustling of papers or small materials. I feel like sometimes my brain is one big ear and even moving my hand across the back of my head causes me extreme discomfort at times. In the morning I find my problem is at it's worst. Sometimes my cat meows when it wants something and this is one of my worst trigger's. The only person who is here for me is my gf. My mother does not believe these noises she find's harmless any worry at all so I understand what its like to be forced into a reaction. The worst part of this problem for me is I do react physically and tend to black out. I want control of my life but if others can control my rage how can I gain controlllll!? Thank you for posting this it was nice to get a rant off and know I am not alone! :yes


----------



## southward

Wow, and I just thought this was a side effect from my ocd...I have this. Your situation with your father reminds me so much of my own situation growing up. Most of my many arguements with my parents involved me screaming about them eating too loud.


----------



## Snuffy

I hadn't heard of this disorder, but it does seem to fit.

One of my earliest memories is when I was 2 or 3 and had just gotten a big, metal, "whistling" top (like this) for my birthday. I remember watching happily as my dad pumped the handle then let it spin for the first time, but when it started to whistle/hum, I instantly covered my ears and hid under the coffee table, screaming and crying hysterically. There was no other way to express what was happening in my head. My dad looked shocked and baffled, then I heard my mother tell him to stop the top - saying with disgust, "Oh, she doesn't like how it sounds!" - and I never saw it again.

Nowadays, one of the few times that I suddenly rise above my SA and confront someone is when I _HAVE_ to ask them to stop making some repetitive noise or other. By the time I do snap and talk to the person, my voice is so tight and shaky with anger that I sound like a neurotic freak, no matter how polite I've forced myself to be - which isn't easy when I've just spent the past thirty minutes picturing my fist slamming into the person's face...

At work, it always seems to be a sound that nobody else notices or minds (tapping, chewing gum or food, whistling, a squeaky chair, a PC fan that's revving/wearing out, certain people's voices), which makes me look like even more of a freak when I start muttering and cursing to myself about it. When the sound is being made by a person, I sometimes mention it to someone else near me, hoping they'll realize how annoying it is and make the person stop so I won't have to, but they just blink for a moment - "Huh? Oh, that." and go back to their work. There's limited seating and many different noisy people/sections that I have to avoid, so when there's an 'attack', I'm usually completely trapped and feel like a rabid animal.

What's especially nice is there's a guy with Tourette's in my department who often sits near me, no matter where I've discreetly tried to hide... Naturally, I could never ask him to stop sitting near me because he has a disorder and people would think I'm a horrible, insensitive bit*h - there's no way it could be done. So I try to reason myself out of anger, try to sympathize with the fact that he can't control his Tourette's any more than I can control my sensitivity to it, but an irrational part of me snarls and insists that he's just not _trying_ to be quiet. He's not a bad guy, but I can't help but dislike him for being oblivious to how edgy I get when he's in earshot. Some days are pure hell: there have been times where I've been on the phone with a customer and have had to stop speaking for several minutes because I'm struggling to keep from exploding over some tic he's having (hand-rubbing, clapping, humming, singing, tapping, shifting, making trumpet sounds)... Amid the boiling blood in my brain, I hear in my headset "...Hello? Are you still there? HELLOOO?!?", but I'm too scared to move or speak, fearing what I might do.

I hate how completely out of control some noises and voices make me feel, but at least my nights are usually peaceful: I discovered foam earplugs in my early teens and have slept with them ever since. They're also great for at home in the daytime and evening when someone's revving their shi*ty car outside, barking dogs (I _hate _dogs for that), motorcycles, lawnmowers and Weed Whackers, stomping neighbours, loud music, crying/squealing kids or babies, cawing crows (GAH!), etc., etc., etc... If my favorite earplugs weren't bright orange, and if I could get away with not having to hear in public, I'd happily wear them all the time.

/rant :um


----------



## Magaihana

I'd like to say, though I am too frustrated and, as a result of this condition, too lazy to type anything 'good' or artful or highly descriptive, that I suffer from the exact same thing and that I can empathize with the feelings you guys here express.

I'm in college now, but I remember times from when I was about 12 when my brother would play guitar, and it would drive me up the wall. Partially anger, but then pain-- the kind of extreme pain that develops when anger you can do nothing about boils up inside of you. I'm sure you guys here know the feeling.

It kind of 'kickstarted' to its worst (about where it's at today) in my Junior year of high school, about three years ago, when I was taking a test in my Chemistry class. Someone was doing that thing where they flip there pencil around in their hand, and then they dropped it. I still remember it vividly today. I had to finish that test, letting the anger just boil there inside of me. It was frustrating, painful, ****ty, and was the beginning of a phenomenon that would begin to deteriorate my life. I have had to embrace this kind of stoicism for so long-- the type where you know there's really nothing much you can do except last through it. I can't live very fully anymore, and that frustrates me.

I dropped out of high school mainly just because of the depression brought on by hearing people drop their pencils in class. And I still have to deal with it today. That's not the only sound-- it's pencils dropping, doors closing, light switches being flipped (omfg), stomping, people talking from a distance, and at least a few other things I can't think of now. 

I have to say though, that knowing there's other people out there dealing with the same thing, is a bit of a relief to me. I hope to communicate with some of you guys in the future.

Oh yeah, and people saying they have it too when they are clearly full of ****.... yeah, that sucks. I know aallll about that... <

So yeah, that's me. Going through college, frustrated every class, can't decide on or even find a major I find very enjoyable or fulfilling, mainly because even if some disorder like this wasn't rendering me practically unable to sit down and focus on it, I have a great feeling that it wouldn't do much anyway, since I have trouble feeling prolonged happiness or enjoyment in ANYTHING, due to this.
There's not much you can do though, this is true. 
So...
As the Japanese say.. (that's my major now)
Ganbatte kudasai!

....


----------



## Squidward Tentacles

Zadra said:


> Things I've tried that do not help:
> -White noise machine
> -earplugs (they feel invasive and disgusting in my ears)
> -music to drown sounds out (temporary)


Sorry, I couldn't read all of the replies you got so I don't know if anyone mentioned, but how about acoustic earmuffs (ear defenders)? I am not familiar with them so I don't know how well they work...but you could maybe alternate between earplugs, earphones and headphones (the ones that let you hear music) and earmuffs (the ones that stop the sound).

Also I was wondering if getting some tranquilizers might help (with rage etc). I do realize that I may not know what I'm talking about and these are probably totally useless suggestions, but ... you really do sound as if suffering, so I wanted to drop a line of support.

I don't have misophonia, but I do know that there are some sounds that drive me crazy, can't even imagine what you are going through if you are feeling what I am feeling, only magnified. I really hope you can find some help!


----------



## sonofpicard

Zadra, i didn't read all of these replies you've gotten because I'm at work, but i read your original post and i just want to offer you some empathy.
I suffer from this condition myself. I just discovered this very recently, up until now i always thought i was just weird, a jerk, or that there was something else wrong w/ me.
Finding out it's an actual neurological condition and that other ppl suffer also makes me feel a little bit better.
As long as i can remember, the sound of ppl eating (especially family members, my dad in particular) as driven me into psychotic rages. I've punched holes in walls, thrown objects, and even hit some of my pets, i'm sad to say.
As I get older it seems to branch out to other sounds, i can't even sit through a lecture in school anymore w/o almost losing my mind at ppl around me who cough or clear their throat or breath too loudly. I fantasize about beating the hell out of them and tearing their heads off w/ my bare hands. I also strangely sometimes get sexually aroused, but not in a good way, it's very disturbing.
In addition to the sounds, often repetative motions annoy me, someone typing, someone moving their leg up and down (as in a nervous energy motion).
It's caused me so much stress, pain, misery and inexplicable woe my entire life and i'm just now finding out it's a medical condtion...(i'm 28 y/o now)
So, i don't really have anything to offer you except someone who understands exactly what you're going through. Since i only recently discovered this was an actual real medical condition i haven't really tried any treatment for it other than avoidance. 
I can offer myself up as someone you can talk to who will understand what you're going through and maybe you can do the same for me. I'm new to this website, and just found out about it from a google search on misophonia.
Good luck to you, if you find any kind of treatment that works for you let us know and know that you aren't alone in this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Wow, I can't imagine how hard it is to live with this. Sorry mate.


----------



## Skye Perk

I'm sorry you have this. I have paranoia, and the way you feel very much reminds me of how I feel on a daily basis. Angry violent depressed. Sometimes I have more or less come to deal with paranoia by telling myself it is not real. Sniffling, people who fidget and tap, whistling, humming, I often want to kill myself or others because I feel that these actions are geared toward me... Trust me it has been pretty bad and intense.

But I understand that there would be no way to deal with sounds if they are bothering you. What I can say is I relate to you, I have people in my family, like your dad, who refuse to care or sympathize with my condition. It's hard. I understand that it is hard when you are angry at people, and they don't understand why you are angry at them, and sometimes they just get plain fed up with you.

Please do not kill yourself or stab your eardrums out. We are young, when we get older things won't be so intense. You are strong, get through this and you will be able to live through anything. You are a very smart person I wish the best for you and hope you can lead a fulfilling and satisfying life. I'm going to put you in my prayers.


----------



## OpiodArmor

Really the most obvious (Only?) solutions are going to involve your ears, I mean what else could you possibly expect?

If your not willing to even go through the discomfort of getting use to earplugs or whatever (And you WOULD get use to them, just like people get use to having their legs and arms chopped off or going blind. People can get use to anything.) then I don't see how you can ever expect to take meaningful steps.

It seems like you just want to complain. I don't blame you, that **** would suck, but really your going to have to suffer in order to beat something like this. You HAVE TO suffer. I mean if your already suffering so much what difference does it make if it's on your terms of the worlds? (Earplugs or noise)


----------



## Skye Perk

OpiodArmor said:


> Really the most obvious (Only?) solutions are going to involve your ears, I mean what else could you possibly expect?
> 
> If your not willing to even go through the discomfort of getting use to earplugs or whatever (And you WOULD get use to them, just like people get use to having their legs and arms chopped off or going blind. People can get use to anything.) then I don't see how you can ever expect to take meaningful steps.
> 
> It seems like you just want to complain.


I will say from my experience, I have tried using earplugs to drown out noises that bother me, and even with them sounds will not be completely canceled out. You will definitely still hear vibrations, which seems to bother her. Plus when they have not worked, I have shoved them so hard into my ears to block sounds that I ruptured my eardrum. Earplugs are not the ultimate solution unfortunately they do not help as much as you think they would.

Also...

I would not go as far to say that she is just complaining, more like venting. I think venting is a good thing.


----------



## aanner

this is the most interesting topic to me! I have never heard of this disease, but I am sorry you and some of the other posters have to suffer and deal with this on a daily basis! I can't imagine how hard it would be.

the only relatable thing of mine, is more of a pet peeve. when someone rubs their leg in a circle motion , oh my god I want to kill them so bad. any skin to skin contact to a leg basically pisses me off I want to like basically punch the person.

I wish all of you the best of luck!


----------



## Kon

Skye Perk said:


> I will say from my experience, I have tried using earplugs to drown out noises that bother me, and even with them sounds will not be completely canceled out.


Somtimes, it's not only sounds. But repetitive movements/actions. It's strange but while it's over 90% hearing-related about 10% seems visually-related. It's like the combination of a human sound and the visual action that's the worst. After a while, I don't even have to hear it and it still bothers me. I notice this when I'm close beside someone and they're making some repetitive "annoying" movement. Even some human touches are very annoying. It's hard to describe. Maybe someone else can describe it better?


----------



## modus

Procedures do exist that render people intentionally deaf. I've only heard it being used for people with tinnitus though (high-pitched ringing in the ears). I guess if it comes down to life and death, you could ask to have this procedure done.

The only noise that really sets me off (used to make me cry) is nails scratching against certain surfaces and if it's against a chalkboard I wouldn't be surprised if I punched them in the face. Otherwise, I'm only annoyed. I hope you find relief :[


----------



## wraith

Reading this is like reading about myself. The rage, the panic, the stress, the anxiety, pulling your hair, crying, freaking out.. i feel your pain because I experience this very often myself.

Edit. Right now I'm listening to loud music on my headphones in fear of hearing footsteps from the apartment above me. When hear those i lose control.

Edit. Sitting on a train just recently I wanted to destroy a guy sitting across from me because of his breathing.

Perhaps my biggest problem are high heeled shoes and the sound they make when they hit the ground. That "click/clack" noise makes me boil.

I've destroyed a lot of furniture over many different sounds in the home. When rage kicks in I want to destroy things. A common one is ripping my clothes to shreds.


----------



## Kon

liero133 said:


> Perhaps my biggest problem are high heeled shoes and the sound they make when they hit the ground. That "click/clack" noise makes me boil.


Flip-flops are the worst, especially when guys wear them. Flip-flop, flip-flop, flip-flop, flip-flop...torture. And someone whistling a tune. They should be slaughtered slow and painfully. Sorry, I can't help it.


----------



## Skye Perk

Kon said:


> Somtimes, it's not only sounds. But repetitive movements/actions. It's strange but while it's over 90% hearing-related about 10% seems visually-related. It's like the combination of a human sound and the visual action that's the worst. After a while, I don't even have to hear it and it still bothers me. I notice this when I'm close beside someone and they're making some repetitive "annoying" movement. Even some human touches are very annoying. It's hard to describe. Maybe someone else can describe it better?


People fidget around all the time, and I've become so annoyed by these things that I can start anticipating when it is going to happen. I get that wave when I'm in the moment, and then someone starts shaking their leg or tapping their fingers. And the sound doesn't bother me, it's the visual movement. It literally makes my stomach turn and I can feel my smile or face fading into an unhappy expression. At this point I have to be alone.

Or...

Like right now I'm in my house, somebody is in the kitchen moving around silverware and plates. It's driving me ****ing crazy, I hate this world and every sound and sight in it sometimes. Why does it have to be like this all the time something is ****ed up in our anatomy somewhere. Sometimes I feel like god is poking me with a stick and laughing.


----------



## TracyDD

*Misaphonia - Treatments?*

Hi Everyone -

I am new to this forum. My son has Misaphonia so, I do understand how you all are suffering. He is 12 years old and has had it for about a year now. I kept thinking it would go away, but it has gotten worse and worse. What started out as just annoyance with her sister eatting has spread to everyone and to all conceivable body sounds. He rages when he hears these triggers... otherwise, he is sad, withdrawn and exhausted. It breaks a mother's heart when I think of the happy, energetic boy he was at 10.

We did try a psychologist for a while, but I knew she didn't get it. I really believe misaphonia is not just a result of anxiety or an OCD. I believe there is something wrong on the biological level. I am sure you can't "talk yourself out of it". I think too that trying to hide from it with ear phones and background noise can only help so much. The anxiety will just get worse and worse.

Has anyone tried alternative therapy? Accupuncture or homeopathy? I am starting my son on homeopathy next week. We have a good doctor in our city. I have already read books and talked to him about my son. He believes two things - that it is pregenetic meaning that some people are predisposed to developing this at birth AND miasmatic meaning certain toxins may trigger it. Food allergies? Immunizations? Pollution? I am not sure. He thinks with homeopthic care, we should see improvement in 3 - 6 months and hopefully some form of recovery within a year.

I will keep you all posted if you are interested on how it goes. Try to enjoy the things in life that make you happy.

Tracy


----------



## Kon

TracyDD said:


> He thinks with homeopthic care, we should see improvement in 3 - 6 months and hopefully some form of recovery within a year.


Just my very biased opinion based on my own education. But I think homeopathy is a waste of money. There may be some placebo benefits but not much else.


----------



## TracyDD

Hi Kon,

Just curious - have you or someone you know tried it for sound sensitivity?


----------



## Kon

TracyDD said:


> Hi Kon, Just curious - have you or someone you know tried it for sound sensitivity?


No, I'd never try homeopathy for anything. I just have a very "opinionated/biased" view on homeopathy based on my academic background. We had to look at some of the research/evidence for homeopathy. I found the whole concept of homeopathy nothing more than wishful thinking. A lot of the drugs we sell aren't as good as advertised but homeopathy is just "snake-oil". Just my very biased opinion.


----------



## TracyDD

I just read two interesting books about Homeopathy - "Beyond Flat Earth" and "The Impossible Cure". They were interesting enough to make me want to give it a go. One problem too is that there are a lot of lay people and doctors practicing Homeopathy who aren't well trained. I got a connection to a doctor who comes highly recommended so, I guess there is nothing to loose... I will keep folks posted if we have any progress!

Has anyone tried any other alternative therapies like an Accupuncturist or Chiropractor?


----------



## Skye Perk

TracyDD said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I am new to this forum. My son has Misaphonia so, I do understand how you all are suffering. He is 12 years old and has had it for about a year now. I kept thinking it would go away, but it has gotten worse and worse. What started out as just annoyance with her sister eatting has spread to everyone and to all conceivable body sounds. He rages when he hears these triggers... otherwise, he is sad, withdrawn and exhausted. It breaks a mother's heart when I think of the happy, energetic boy he was at 10.
> 
> We did try a psychologist for a while, but I knew she didn't get it. I really believe misaphonia is not just a result of anxiety or an OCD. I believe there is something wrong on the biological level. I am sure you can't "talk yourself out of it". I think too that trying to hide from it with ear phones and background noise can only help so much. The anxiety will just get worse and worse.


Pat yourself on the back for being a caring a understanding Mother. I wish my Mother was more like you.


----------



## Emanresu

Do you think your family being musicians help this illness along? Did you grow up around alot of these noises perhaps causing you distress as a young child? "ie. loud music while trying to sleep, watch t.v., being forced to listen to family play music you disliked, hearing the faint sound of music through walls, etc.." Just seemed to stand out that you came from a family with a musical background and find yourself now in the situation you're in.


----------



## Jawshy99

I read this and it touched me. We all have issues here that are ****ing our life in one way or another. I don't know what to suggest to you though.

Do you like any form of music, or perhaps even speeches on any topic? Put your headphones on and listen to something! Or, ear plugs, or grab those headphones made so you can't hear the noise of a plane in the background.


----------



## TracyDD

Thank you all. Music has helped Jack by drowning out the noises he hates. He often wears ear phones in the car or plays classical music at moderate volumes in his room. The big noise around here is Jack's little brother. We are trying to teach him to be a quieter kid, but it has been hard.


----------



## kingofhearts30

A cure? First off, stop making lists of things that bother you. You're just feeding the problem. Okay, now I want to state this very clearly, what I'm gonna say does not make you crazy. I'm about to drop it like it's hot. What you suffer from is your own creation. It's all mental. Drugs will do nothing (unless you have a strong faith that they will, but I'll talk about that another time). If you need more clarification look at everything you've written. 1. problem got worse as you found out what it is. 2. the more you're subjected to certain sounds the more painful they get. Now let me rattle off some that may not have been mentioned yet, but you'll probably associate with. 1. sound doesn't bother you if YOU make it. 2. You'll hear a "POP" and it will bother you, until you discover it wasn't from gum, then you'll feel relaxed. (replace "POP" with any sound you suffer from). 3. The visual hatred of chewing came after a period of hating the sounds made from it. 4. Sometimes or by certain people, you're not affected by the problem, but usually not until after a long time. 

There is no imbalance of serotonin. No scar on the brain or bad childhood memory. It's all about the way we think. It's tough to admit it at first, but we are this way because we made ourselves this way. Which brings me back to the cure. You made yourself this way, you can make yourself better. Normal. It's simple and at the same time, it's not. 

I'm currently on the path to getting past this. I've lived this way for 2 decades almost. Never really paid attention at first, which is why it wasn't so bad when I was younger. Wasn't until I noticed something was really wrong that things intensified. Which, I'm sure you all can relate. It's a mental result of a physical condition which is called hyperacusis, though I'm not sure that term works for me exactly. I hear loudly, yes, but because physically there are muscles in my ears that don't work, which means sound isn't filtered like with a normal person. so after years of dealing with the loud sounds my brain started reacting in a way it felt was helping. Point is, I realized what caused it and how to fix it. If you want to get better you gotta start with step one. Realize this is your fault. That you caused it and that you can fix it.


----------



## amg

*Just found out about Misophonia*

Hi Zadra,
Thanks so much for writing about your experiences. Reading stories like yours really helps to explain my similar behaviours/thoughts. I experience INCREDIBLE anger, frustration, hatred, urdges of violence to much the same extent as you have explained. I find it's especially directed towards my sister. Growing up I always felt like I had to moniter her to make sure she wasn't chewing anything, wagging her foot, picking at her teeth, listening to music..or basically doing anything. I would focus all my attention to expecting that she was about to do something to make me explode, and just the thought of her eating or doing anything would make my stomach hurt so badly that I couldn't handle it. Every single day I was forced to eat with my family at the table and every meal I would throw tantrums, then in my room later would kick my walls and scream and bawl. Every night I relived those experiences and screamed and cried all night, with my hands over my ears, not able to sleep. The list is quite extensive for things that make me go wild, and reactions to those things, but after I moved out and was away from those triggers it wasn't so bad. But recently I started feeling those things towards my boyfriend and realized it's not something you can get rid of. Today I finally looked it up after so many years of not understanding where all this rage was coming from and was stunned to learn that misophonia explains it perfectly.
I read your concern that now that you know it is an actual condition, it kind of makes it worse. I'm worried about that too because even though I just found out this morning I can already see myself paying even more attention to things that bug me and thinking about them even more, now that I know it's a condition and not just extreme irritability.
What I do to help the rage is instead of leaving the area (which is what is easier), I make myself hug whoever is making me feel that way (even though I could rip their heads off) and it reminds me that I love them and am hurting them by how I react to their actions.
Sorry for the long message...it does however feel good to know that there are other people with this condition


----------



## amg

*Post Script*

I would like to add also, to kingofhearts30, you make alot of sense and have very great suggestions for trying to overcome triggers and things that your mind intensifies. So thank you too.


----------



## LynnNBoys

Kon, my older son has SPD (sensory processing disorder) and general anxiety. He was diagnosed in 2008 and is receiving therapy. My younger son seems to have it too, but more mild. I've also seen sensory issues in myself. From what I've read there is a hereditary link.

My older son is an avoider/defensive (hypersensitive) for the most part and my younger son is mostly a seeker (hyposensitive). I often describe it as my older son has his volume up too high, so everything feels too loud, too bright, too much. My younger son has his volume too low, so he needs to go faster, louder, harder to feel anything. He craves those sensations.

My older son would punch someone who lightly brushed by him because to him it felt like an attack. He would scream like he was being stabbed when he got sun in his eyes as a toddler. He would have meltdowns from unexpected loud noises. Now it's normal for me to tell him, "I'm going to turn the vacuum cleaner on now. It's going to be loud." Then he's fine.

My younger son loves big bear hugs, being squished between couch cushions, he likes sitting on my lap and twirling my hair, he prefers to eat all his food with his fingers.

People who are always clumsy probably have SPD. The proprioceptive sense lets us know where we are in space and where your body parts are. I definitely have issues with my proprioceptive sense. I don't quite make it around corners and will bump my shoulder on the wall. About two weeks ago, I just broke our table lamp because I moved my hand to turn it off, but instead bumped the whole lamp over and didn't catch it in time before it smashed on the floor.

I go to this website first for any questions I have: http://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/sensory-processing-disorder-checklist.html

A lot of kids with SPD also have anxiety. Almost all kids/people with autism have SPD, but not all kids/people with SPD have autism.


----------



## Kon

LynnNBoys said:


> Kon, my older son has SPD (sensory processing disorder) and general anxiety.
> 
> I go to this website first for any questions I have: http://www.sensory-processing-disorder.com/sensory-processing-disorder-checklist.html
> 
> A lot of kids with SPD also have anxiety. Almost all kids/people with autism have SPD, but not all kids/people with SPD have autism.


Thanks, That was useful. Unfortunately I have most of the hypersensitivity issues listed on that site and both types of anxiety (SAD and GAD). I might be on the autism spectrum also. Actually my ASD-type traits are my least negative features because of mildness. And I love my obsessions/interests. They give me a lot of pleasure. My sensory issues though are a living nightmare. It makes me not want to be around any people for very long, as eventually I will pick up some sound/action/smell they make that will make me nuts.


----------



## POSTAL

This is my first post here, so bare with me...... I just found out today that this exists. I found this thread with a Google search. For 25+ years, I have thought it was just me and I had "issues". Although I hate to hear others deal with this too, it makes me feel better that it is not just me..... I cannot stand to hear eating noises, crunching noises (like someone chewing ice), sipping noises, heavy breathing, fingernails clanked together, keys or change being rustled in someone's pocket, dragging feet - the list could go on and on and on. I visualize harming or killing people that make these noises (although if I make the noise it doesn't bother me???). I feel like I could just explode sometimes! It makes me feel horrible when I actually end up saying something to the offender because I cam be rather ugly about it....... I will be back tomorrow to read and post more - rather tired and ready for bed now. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## hiddenaway

> Well.... I've gotten into physical fights with strangers over noises being made. I've made enemies out of friends. I've failed classes and dropped them. I've intentionally hurt myself, broken walls and furniture, and ripped out chunks of my hair. I was even dragged to a mental institution due to an unstoppable rage triggered by my father's bass playing. I cannot contain my violent outbursts when it comes to trigger sounds. If I cannot escape them, I explode. I hurt people that I care about, too. It's horrible.


I am not very familiar with this disorder but it sounds very neurological. Have you ever seen a neurologist about it? It sounds like you are going to psychiatrists and psychologists, but for something like this it sounds like there is a legit physiological brain response going on. Perhaps you could make an appointment with one, if they are not familiar with the disorder then perhaps they can direct you to someone who is. Sometimes there are research trials going on for new cutting edge therapies/medications that you can take part it. So my last question, if you have this disorder, of all things, why does your dad still play the bass in the house? Sounds crazy on his part.


----------



## BriannaHug

I know I'm young, but I have had misophonia for ten years. I have tried anything and would pay anything for a cure. I fear school to thecpoint where the thought of going makes me deathly depressed. I have though many times about dieing or damaging my hearing. I listen to loud music because it makes everything better. My mom keeps telling me that I'm antisocial. I agree with her. I wish I didn't have to live in a world of fear and pain. I feel so different than everyone else. I know I can't die yet. There is too many people who love me and I love back. Someday I will be gone and most likely from this. My friends and family know I have this and they know how it affects me, but thats it.


----------



## BriannaHug

I have had this for about 10 year. Im only 14. I hate school for this reason. I tellcpeople about it and they usually say "I'm sorry". I feel like dieing because I can't take this anymore. I feel guilty for putting my family through what they have been through. Nervous breakdowns has been almost a daily rutiene. I fear being alive. I sit in school the whole time praying for it to be over. I love music becsuse it helps me escape the fears. I have violent past of hurting people. I force myself to be calmer because I don't want to be a monster. I avoid society as much as I can. I try to bribg awareness to what is serious. I get angry over the breat cancer deal. I hate people who make fun of my pain. I wish my hearing could go away. I also wish to be normal. When I was little I would pray to God asking to take this curse away,make a cure, and why I have this. I now know why I have this. I have to bring awareness and learn to care gor what others feel. I love my ear plugs. My ear plugs go everywhere with me and stay in my ear half of the day. I feel desperate for help. I know if I ever told my doctor I'm deathly sad then I would be put on more drugs. I telk the doctor anyway. I wish I didn't feel so trapped. I hope I'm not alobe in this situation. I jope will understand my pain. I am glad gor my so ubderstanding family. They know the sounds snd usually the cew. I just have to give them a dirty look and/or say their name most of the tine. I just wish they could remember wat sounds I hate.


----------



## Kon

BriannaHug said:


> I I love my ear plugs. My ear plugs go everywhere with me and stay in my ear half of the day.


Are there any good earplugs/headphones one can recommend? Has anyone tried these?

http://www.howardleight.com/trypilot


----------



## LynnNBoys

I had never heard of this. The same symptoms also fall under Sensory Processing Disorder. SPD can be diagnosed and treated by OT. There are therapies to help handle these auditory sensitivities. It might be worth looking into so that you don't have to live that way.

Hugs!


----------



## sonofpicard

i'd like to respond to a few of the posts i read. First, one of you answered condescendingly that ear plugs are the only and obvious solution. I don't know about the other poster, but this doesn't work for me. As soon as I see someone about to drink, or about to open a bag of potato chips, even if i look away and cover my ears, it still drives me nuts because I KNOW THE SOUND IS COMING. And i still get furious and have to bury my head in my arms and try and breath and calm down. So it's not just the sound, it's anything i see that my brain knows will produce a sound, and all i have to do is see it. Yes, it's horrible. Everyone at my new job thinks I'm a total ******* and that I hate everyone around me because they're always drinking soda or eating chips in our office. I am not that person, I'm fun, empathetic, intelligent, and kind, but no one ever sees that because i'm too busy fantasizing about taking the bag of cheetos from them and stuffing it down their throats.
Secondly another poster said how listing things is only feeding the problem. This is just silly. Lists or no lists, these things still will make me and anyone else who has this condition go nuts.


----------



## Kon

sonofpicard said:


> i'd like to respond to a few of the posts i read. First, one of you answered condescendingly that ear plugs are the only and obvious solution. I don't know about the other poster, but this doesn't work for me.


I'm not sure if it will work for me either. Some of my sensory issues have generalized beyond just sound, lik repetitive movements and anticipatory stuff. I even despise people talking on the phone, if I'm on the computer. I feel like they are invading my space with their sounds and I feel like I want to take the phone and shove it down their throats. In case you haven't come across it, this is some info on "colouring" noise from the misophonia site:

*Colour noise*

Colour noise can be used to mask offending sounds, usually by playback through earphones or headphones. A noise's "colour" simply refers to the bias it has towards a certain range of frequencies. Although there are a wide range of colours, the ones generally used by people with misophonia to mask trigger sounds are white noise and pink noise. These are available commercially, and by downloading free files from the Internet. It is worth experimenting to see which, if any, work for you. Brown noise is another possibility. *NB1* Always satisfy yourself that an Internet file comes from a reputable source before downloading it to your computer. *NB2* Some practitioners claim that overuse of colour noise will aggravate misophonia. Misophonia UK is not aware of any research to back up those claims but caution is advised. 

Click here to go to the Misophonia UK Emporium where various commercial noise products are on sale. 

Nature's Tapestry sell Sleepeze in-ear white noise generators and nature sound machines.

Enhanced Listening sell SnoreMasker Pro In Ear White Noise Machines and Tinnitus Management Devices. For further information on SnoreMasker, go here: http://snoremasker.com/index.htm. 

Puretone offer a wide range of in-ear white noise generators (both off the shelf and custom made). 

PureWhiteNoise offer a large selection of white noise CDs and MP3 downloads. They cite the following reasons why their products might be superior to a white noise machine. Most white noise generators use small "loops" that play the same sound over and over. These short bursts of sound can become quite annoying over time, perhaps creating more anxiety rather than relaxation! Pure White Noise CDs and MP3s offer real 60 to 74 minute digital recordings in broadcast-quality stereo. The tiny mono speaker on a white noise machine cannot reproduce the full spectrum of frequencies that make up pure white noise. Most white noise generators do not offer bass and treble controls to add both low-end bass and high-end treble when you need it. Pure White Noise also offer multiple versions of the same genre of sounds, with different tempos, pitch and tones, to help you find what works for you.

Pure White Noise are kindly offering visitors to this website 10% off. Simply quote coupon code MIS10 when you order at PureWhiteNoise.com. 

*NB* With all noise-cancelling products, ensure that you are still able to hear fire/smoke/heat/carbon-monoxide alarms and other security devices.

http://www.misophonia-uk.org/dealing-with-misophonia-new.html


----------



## Losm

I never knew there was a name for this, I thought I was just crazy :b.

I'm so glad to see people who understand what it feels like. I really despise being like this, I feel like it makes me unable to enjoy things like everybody else and I hate getting annoyed at people for things they can't help. I usually have headphones with me but I just wish I didn't have to resort to that... I want it to go away completely .
I think if I went to my doctor about it she'd think I was being silly, but I'm sick of feeling angry and not being able to relax in certain situations because of it. Blahhhh.

Some of the things that bother me:
- Chewing (seems to be a popular one)
- My mum talking on the phone in another room 
- Loud breathing
- Snoring (though that bothers a lot of people anyway :b)

Chewing is the worst one, especially if I can see the person and know the noise is coming. It drives me nuts. Hate being like this


----------



## rockyraccoon

sonofpicard said:


> i'd like to respond to a few of the posts i read. First, one of you answered condescendingly that ear plugs are the only and obvious solution. I don't know about the other poster, but this doesn't work for me. As soon as I see someone about to drink, or about to open a bag of potato chips, even if i look away and cover my ears, it still drives me nuts because I KNOW THE SOUND IS COMING. And i still get furious and have to bury my head in my arms and try and breath and calm down. So it's not just the sound, it's anything i see that my brain knows will produce a sound, and all i have to do is see it. Yes, it's horrible. Everyone at my new job thinks I'm a total ******* and that I hate everyone around me because they're always drinking soda or eating chips in our office. I am not that person, I'm fun, empathetic, intelligent, and kind, but no one ever sees that because i'm too busy fantasizing about taking the bag of cheetos from them and stuffing it down their throats.
> Secondly another poster said how listing things is only feeding the problem. This is just silly. Lists or no lists, these things still will make me and anyone else who has this condition go nuts.


What you are saying I can totally relate to. I agree it's not just the sound, but the anticipation of the anxiety from the sound. I can't stand it when I'm watching sports on TV and there is a coach chewing gum with his mouth open. Drives me nuts!


----------



## tbyrfan

I'm so relieved that there are others who experience this! I have misophonia as well; crinkling bags, tapping noises, and rustling papers get to me the most. I always have to use progressive relaxation techniques or take deep breaths to keep from aggressively stopping the person from making noise or yelling at them. For now, that's all that seems to work.


----------



## rockyraccoon

tbyrfan said:


> I'm so relieved that there are others who experience this! I have misophonia as well; crinkling bags, tapping noises, and rustling papers get to me the most. I always have to use progressive relaxation techniques or take deep breaths to keep from aggressively stopping the person from making noise or yelling at them. For now, that's all that seems to work.


 I get all those as well. But the worst for me is when someone has a runny nose and refuses to blow their nose. That drives me absolutely nuts. Heavy breathing and snoring are terrible as well. And chewing loudly also drives me nuts. I can trace my misophonia back to my childhood when my Mom used to chew and despite her chewing with her mouth closed, her jaw would make these sounds that bothered me. Misophonia is terrible to live with.


----------



## bobbieb

Let's find a cure for this. Everyone fill out the anonymous misophonia survey at http://www.rosekivi.com/survey.html


----------



## Kon

bobbieb said:


> Let's find a cure for this. Everyone fill out the anonymous misophonia survey at http://www.rosekivi.com/survey.html


I hope the results will be shared. There seemed to be many questions on AS/autism and SPD. I'm curious if there's a strong link?


----------



## bobbieb

Kon said:


> I hope the results will be shared. There seemed to be many questions on AS/autism and SPD. I'm curious if there's a strong link?


The website says it will be shared ... It says, "The data will also eventually be made available on the this website, without including survey participants' information, so that everyone can benefit by learning from the collected data." I am really curious to see the results. I wonder when they will post them.


----------



## hatelipsmacking

Misophonia is associated with OCD and it is not OCD. I experienced very violent reactions to the sound of eating most especially "lip smacking" or chewing with one's mouth open while eating. Seriously, I still get the urge to shove a fork in a person's face when they chew with their mouth open. It drives me mad! Anyway, I was also a "hand washer" when I was younger. I frequently would wash my hands whenever I could or I would lick them to get the sensation that they had been washed. This isn't meant to be funny and, no, I am not a cat. I know there are other hand washers because I met a student like this years ago. It was a relief to know someone else did the same thing when I was younger. Although I no longer am obsessive about my hands being washed, the sound of people eating still irritates me and the only way I control it is to talk during a meal or eat alone or away from people. Now, I do so with little or no effort. I just eat alone and it doesn't bother me and my excuse to people is that I need air or space or quiet when I am eating. Singing at the table was another escape for me that got me in trouble so I would eat at a different time then my family. I would purposely come home late for dinner so I wouldn't have to listen to chewing. If you hear the same way, then it doesn't mean you're crazy. It just is...
If you are a teenager and suffer with this then please hear me out. I am a teacher that lives with and copes with misophonia. Some advice:
1.) Get plenty of rest and drink enough water.
2.) Bring a book to lunch and request from friends that you're needing some space and quiet time to read and relax during class. Some alone time! Most will respect it. 
3.) Ask if you can eat outside, weather permitting, or in a study hall or at a lone table in library. Clean up after yourself. 
4.) Breathe and count your breaths to relax yourself should you encounter situations where the sound is unbearable. Pledge to not resort to violence! Think peaceful thoughts.
5.) Ask to sit away from people that are eating in class. (Just the thought of gum chewing and crinkling bags in class drives shivers up and down my spine as I write this)
6.) Don't be too out with this and explain how you feel and what you hear to a very trusted adult. Get support from a trusted adult and, maybe, one mature, trustworthy peer. 
7.) Seek ways to strengthen and discipline your body and hearing through: Yoga, Tai Chi, Meditation so you can hear your own breathing and focus on reaction to what you're hearing around you without violence or emotional eruptions. For some this may intensify the sound and exacerbate the reaction at first, so make certain you learn to do this from someone with practice or learn from a master. 
8.) Exercise and find healthy ways to let out rage and anger. 
Hope this helps my young friends who live with misophonia and know you can make it everyday. Peace


----------



## elindauer

I have a mild form of misophonia that I inherited from my mother. I struggle in particular with people eating, and I sympathize with the rage you feel at the sounds.

Today I discovered that I am not alone and that there is a clinical term for this, an amazing discovery in itself. From what I'm reading, many people have their symptoms worsen over time, so I feel fortunate that mine seem to be becoming more mild.

One technique that I have found helpful is a form of meditation. I find this works best for sounds that are repetitive but occur with silence in between (ie, at intervals). If this is bothering me, I am frequently a bit tired, so I have tried to use the sound as a trigger for relaxation. Everytime I hear the sound, I try to relax my body a bit more. In very good sessions, I can reach a relaxed state where I want the sound to occur again, so I can relax even more. Ideally, the sound stops and I am left wishing it would occur again.

This can be a difficult method to apply in public, where sitting on the couch meditating will probably appear quite antisocial! I don't know whether it actually works or I am just fortunate to see my condition improving, but the correlation is there so perhaps it can help you.


It's been said in many contexts, but it's true: I don't even know you, but I love you. Good luck.


----------



## Kitsongirl

Hey Guys! I have read every comment, word-for-word. I have misophonia.. and its horrible. Im almost to the point i want nothing more then to be Deft. I cant stand these sounds, and haven't found a way to cope with them. Im only 15, and its been getting worse.. Im practcially at breaking point, and am scared for how worse it may get. I cant remember the last time ive eaten a meal with my family, or out. I do not eat in the school's cafeteria, instead i just skip lunch and go to the band room, practicing colorguard, alone, outside, silent. Of couse, the i pod and headphones are always helful. During art class i blast the music, and same for when im in the car with other members. I have reccently started using ear plugs in class, although they semi-kinda help keep out sounds, they block the information of the teacher. Most of my classes have "nice" teachers, hell teachers for me, who let kids eat, and even pass out chips/gum/popcorn on occasions. I cannot stand this.. there is no way avoiding the noises. I spend so much time leaving class, going to the bathroom when the kid next to me is busy muching away. I use to be a straight a student.. but as the noises bother me more, i can focus less, and slowy my grades are dropping. Food isn't the only noise. Typing, patterned things, pencial tapping, nails, everything! You name it.. i could go on for a very long time. What gets me, though.. i feel horrible though. My mother is my "trigger" point, i guess you call it. Sometimes, simply her breathing gets my blood boiling, and musles tense. I know its ridiculous.. I have spent so much time crying and yelling over this. I use to like pull my hair out and scrath myself to a bleeding point b/c of these sounds, which i have overcome. My family doesn't understand how bad these sounds are to me.. how much i cannot physically stand them. My mom thinks i hate her, and always yells at me when i ask her to eat quieter, or go to my room at meals. This happens every day. Misophonia IS ruining my life---socially and physically. I have asked my mom to take me to like the dcotors or theropoist, to see if there is anything i can take/do. She refuses, saying its only a teenage stage. She doesn't get just how bad it is.. and sometimes i wish she had this issue, to relate.. then she would get it. I have hated so many people over this.. If i see a pencial in a hand, i can practically hear the tapping before it starts. A bag of chips unopened, i can hear the crunching before, even typing this, with the exaples, trigger me slightly. My hearing is above normal. I can hear things from inside the neighboors house, things nobody else in my house can. When im in bed, a cough from someone two floors down, i can hear it clear as day.. which only adds on to how horrible these sounds are to me.. 

Really, ive about had it, and NEEDDD something to fix these issues. Now.


----------



## briannestethem

*Not another disorder...*

Wow, after reading the NY Times article I feel somewhat releived.

Every Sunday morning we ate breakfast as a family. Every Sunday morning, I beat the crap out of my brother and ruined breakfast. To this day I cannot eat with my own children. It is sad... But I now don't feel like an @$$hole for saying it.

There are so many other parts of this 'tick' I could include, sooooo many. But I just wanted to express my gratitude for your stories.


----------



## Bergen

Hope you are doing a bit better than when you first posted. Have just started reading about this condition and am starting to feel very guilty for not appreciating the anguish my 18 year old niece has been experiencing for the past few years. I have gotten so annoyed with her for wanting me (and everyone else) to spit out gum, when it's perfectly fine for her to chew gum, etc. In the past I've always had the attitude that she should just learn to get over it. Maybe if you haven't already, you can give your father and brother an article or two about misophonia. Just learning about it has given me a better understanding and sympathy for those who suffer from it. 
Personally, I have always disliked loud noise, white noise and crickets. Usually I can avoid it, but when I can't it only becomes 'painful' if my mind isn't able to stop obsessing. Learning to control your thoughts and emptying your mind may give you more control over misophonia. Have you tried yoga and/or meditation? Meditation is incredibly calming and healing. It teaches us control that we don't realize we have. Not just control of our reaction to things, but control of how external events effect us. Some say that misophonia is physiological, in which case meditation and even biofeedback could prove useful.
Ear plugs have never been very useful for me, and like you, feel that the ipod type earphones can get very uncomfortable, while not really eliminating external noises. Bose does put out a very good set of noise canceling headphones that are comfortable and cover the entire ear. They are expensive, but worth the investment for those times when we absolutely cannot get away from maddening sounds. 
Good luck to you honey. It'll be OK. Every one of us have amazing untapped powers within ourselves.


----------



## lrsoell

I just heard of misophonia on the news for the first time today. FINALLY, a word to describe what I have! At least I know I'm not alone and that it's a real condition.


----------



## juliaj

oh my gosh. i am 53 years old and have suffered from this since i was four. today is the first day that i have ever seen a name for this disorder. my niece, 24, also suffers. it is truly the most unbelievable thing. the anticipation of watching folks chew and not even make a noise can send me flying. very interesting to know there are others out there besides me and my niece!


----------



## Mumbles

*Curse?*

Is this a curse? I have made a lot sacrifices in my life to deal with this. Less time with family and friends, and missing a lot of things just to escape the annoying and physically upsetting noises. HELP!


----------



## Mumbles

lrsoell said:


> I just heard of misophonia on the news for the first time today. FINALLY, a word to describe what I have! At least I know I'm not alone and that it's a real condition.


 Well said, it was such relief to know it's not just me


----------



## Kitsongirl

Mumbles said:


> Is this a curse? I have made a lot sacrifices in my life to deal with this. Less time with family and friends, and missing a lot of things just to escape the annoying and physically upsetting noises. HELP!


Im my mind, it to has come to be a curse. I feel for ya. I too, have lost many many friends, and upset many family members. My mother thinks i hate her, even. Nobody, other then those who share this disease, even start to understand what its like. As for help.. there are no treatments. Ear plugs and ipods are what we have restored to. I read a few of these answers on taking some sort of aniexty medicine, but you would need to consult with your doctor first.


----------



## Reannaruby99

*Misophonia*

I was recently told about this condition by my mother. I was shocked. I am 36 years old and my family has thought I was crazy all these years. I can totally relate to all of you....especially with chewing and people clipping there nails. Yes I get extremely angry....almost in a panic like state. My poor kids get yelled at all the time and no one is allowed to chew gum in the house. I cannot believe I am not alone....I kind of feel vindicated. We are not crazy, we need to learn how to cope with it. If anyone has any suggestions, PLEASE post them. I have been like this my whole life and I was beginning to think I was crazy. If anyone wants to chat about the issues they face, Please feel free to send me a message as I can relate. I remember being in grade school having "hot flash" like symptoms, anger and panic from the gum chewing in class. I could never do good on tests. I am so glad to see I am not alone. :help


----------



## nan4

I can relate to so many of you. I have been so afraid to really talk about it because I always felt like people think it's just in my head and I have 'issues'. I saw the ad for it on the Today show this morning and called my parents and asked them to watch it and they were like, wow, all this time and you are not alone. My father used to enjoy making EXTRA noise when eating just to annoy me. I used to dream about how to kill him to get it to stop. I have NEVER told anyone that. I finally told my mom today when she told me that at least I don't have the intense rage that the girl on tv was talking about. My father thought it was funny to try to teach my kids to make mouth noises to annoy mommy just last weekend! At least he saw the show and understands a little bit more now. I get the intense anxiety and can't get away fast enough and get the intense anger and feel like I'm going to tear off my skin and the nausea when I have to sit and endure. 
Gosh, it's so nice to know there are others like me out there. Don't get me started on gum chewing!!  And how many of us have had to search out a clock in the middle of the night that you could hear from upstairs and hide it in a drawer underneath things to muffle it??


----------



## wks321

I can understand How you feel. I just started my search for this and so many of you have hit the nail on the head for me.

Mine started when I was a kid. I remember taking the silverware or plate from my younger siblings because the sound made me feel like I could stab them or maybe break the plate over their head. I would just beg to sit in another room to eat, but heard the classic "get over it". It was so frustrating!

As a teenager I would sit during tests and couldn't concentrate because every sound seemed to be ripping my eardrums apart! I could feel the rage and then I would feel so guilty for being angry. It would become so overwhelming that I would burst into tears. Sometimes over a 5 question quiz! Taking my ACTs was TORTURE! 

Now, as an adult I can still feel the rage. I work with disabled adults and so often my mood will hit rock bottom after just a few minutes in the room! All this time I thought I was crazy! It puts a strain on my relationships, because when it comes to the point that I finally have to say something about the noise the person will laugh or work harder at making those sounds! 

Some of my trigger sounds:
a ticking clock
Crickets chirping
children laughing
scratching your skin
Swallowing (especially large mouth-fulls of liquid)
chewing
Lip-smaking
Dog's toenails on the floor
Teeth clicking and teeth on silverware

Sometimes I get so worked up I feel sick to my stomach! I'm glad to know I'm not alone! And its especially comforting to know that my irritations aren't a joke to the people who truly understand.


----------



## Catherine E

My heart goes out to you...you seem to have an extremely severe form of Misophonia.
I, myself, only recently heard of this condition, and I am lucky that I don't suffer as extreme a form of it as some people. I guess I should be more specific and say that I have _fewer_ triggers than most people, but the triggers I do have cause as bad a reaction in me as anyone else.
The triggers I DO have include the sound of an animal eating, (weirdly enough, the sound of people eating doesn't bother me as much, with the exception of GULPING food or drink,) the humming sound of a fan, (like a bathroom fan, or the vent over my stove, which makes me want to take a baseball bat to it. I won't use it no matter how steamy or smoky my kitchen gets,) the sound of a television as background noise, (I can watch a TV show, but if I'm not watching it the TV has to be off or I need to wear earplugs) the sound of someone typing on a keyboard, _especially_ if I can't see them while they're typing, and the weirdest thing of all...the sound of sneezing. Someone repetitively sneezing will literally cause me to have a full-blown anxiety attack, complete with hyperventilation and heart palpitations.
Forgive my ignorance on the issue, because like I said before I've only recently learned what the condition is called myself, but I wonder if anti-anxiety medication have ever been shown to have any measure of success with helping to ease the reaction. I know it wouldn't cure it, but is there anyone here who has been helped even a little with medication? I heard one person recently who had a very severe case say that he was actually considering asking his doctor if he could selectively have surgery to make himself deaf, because his life was THAT affected by the condition. While I am nowhere near at that extreme a level, I can understand how it might actually be a relief to someone who is.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I have this! It's a living hell let me tell ya.


----------



## ForgetMeForever

I have had episodes that seem like Misophonia, complete with the anger, but not to the same extent as you. So I don't think I have full blown Misophonia, but I can sympathise with you. For me its like becoming sensitized to particular sounds, since not every sound does it to me. Its usually human caused sounds, not natural/animal ones. What always makes it worse is starting to think that the person making the sound is doing it deliberately to bug me. I've found the only think that stops the cycling up of discomfort and anger is thought stopping and meditation-type things. That and white noise machines/fans/headphones, even ear plugs even though my ear canal is sensitive to the pressure of the ear plugs. I hate those ear bud things, I have to have old-fashioned headphones.

I hate having to walk around with headphones and listen to music or speeches as I really like the sound of silence/natural noises. But...somedays its the only thing that keeps me from having Misophonia-type reactions. So I force myself to use them when neccessary.

Anyway...you might try thought-stopping and meditation, though I wouldn't try it when you are in the middle of a rage. Start practicing it when you aren't having symptoms, or only light symptoms, before trying it in the middle of a full-blown Misophonia-induced rage. Note: it may not help with the sound sensitivity...but it WILL help with your reactions to it.

Tell yourself things like: "I can deal with these noises. I can control my feelings/responses to noises, I can modulate my feelings. I don't have to get angry. That person isn't making those noises purposely to bother me."

Visualize: your anger/responses are like a radio with a dial that you can turn down the volume on. Only you have control of that dial. Practice feelings of calm in response to you mentally turning down the dial (visualize it as fully as you can).

You'll have to experiment with phrases to find ones that you respond well to and help you. It won't cure you, but it will help you regulate your feelings.

That you mentioned your feelings have gotten worse since you discovered that there was a word for it, an actual condition, hints that you might get some relief from working on the anger part of it.

Here are some links to get you started:

Moderating the Anger Response Through Training
http://www.bloggersbase.com/sports-and-fitness/moderating-the-anger-response-through-training/

CBT For Anger Problems
http://www.isnare.com/?aid=473837&ca=Self+Help
"CBT approaches anger by focusing on the thought processes associated with anger. The theory is that since our thoughts are a fundamental component of anger (along with physical sensations and behaviours), if we can moderate these angry thoughts we can moderate the other two components as well via the feedback mechanism."

"A final way to moderate anger makes use of the interactions between thoughts, sensations and behaviours in a slightly different way. Rather than focusing on the thinking processes, this technique encourages you to focus on your behaviour. By moderating your behaviour you will provide "negative feedback" (also called "inhibitory feedback") to the anger response system, dampening down it's effects. So when you next feel very angry, rather than stomp around, shouting, shaking your fists and being intimidating, try taking slow deep breaths, relaxing your hands, talking at a normal volume and at a normal rate etc. This calm behaviour will send the message "Things are OK" back to your body, causing the secretion of adrenalin to tail off and stop, thereby reducing and eliminating the physical sensations of anger. Interestingly, behaving like you're calm also works on your thoughts. So calm, measured behaviour leads to a calm body and mind."

Control Anger Today: Managing Anger, Criticism and Blame
Q&A: What is the best way to channel your anger positively?
http://www.controlangertoday.com/Anger/tag/anger/


----------



## John316C

hi ive read your post, google the amen clinics. it seems like theres a good chance you may have, what am i saying you have a mental imbalance and i dont know if it correctable to to say that it is worse than stress itself.. ive heard about your condition.. in a very long audio book.. try the Amen Clinics!! wishing u the help you need!  email them and check their videos out. i think it may really help.


----------



## cpark

I cannot even explain the intensity of my misophonia. I can't be around people eating, slurping, chewing, sneezing, breathing, humming, etc... My dad is the worst because not only does he make offensive noises when he chews and when hes cleaning his teeth after he eats, but his jaw clicks so loudly I have to literally run away from him. It happens all the time. Everyday. Not only is the sound enough to make me want to violently hurt the people around me making the sounds, but the image that it creates in my head of spit sloshing around in their mouths usually makes me literally physically ill. I have no idea why the noise enrages me so badly or why I spaz out like such a psycho but I do. My episodes are insane. I try so hard to ignore it but eventually the anxiety builds up and I end up screaming and crying and insulting the people around me. Really though... I don't make noises when I'm eating. I know this because I work hard not to and I've tape recorded myslef eating as to ensure I am not one of the people I insult during an episode. If its possible for me not to make noises when I eat, why can't everyone else be as courteous?


----------



## Kitsongirl

Exactly!!^^^ I mean, nobody can even start to understand. You start to explain.. "oh i have that too, but try and ignore it." No, no you dont have that. Its not something you can ignore and hope to go away. Its so much worse they you'll ever imagine.


----------



## Riley Pittman

*I have misophonia*

I should be studying right now. Or doing my homework. But I am still enraged about the kid next to me in AgEc 203 chewing on a pen cap for 50 minutes. What the F***. Who does that? First of all its rude, second of all, if he doesn't cut out, one of these days I'm going to end up breaking his jaw. I haven't been to a movie in over a year. Because people OBNOXIOUSLY make the loudest sounds possible with their popcorn bags. I can't take it anymore. I'm failing math because I refuse to go to class because the kid behind me in class breathes loudly. I need serious help. I can't sleep. The tiniest noises set me off and make me start crying. I'm tired of the anxiety I experience and the insensitivity most people have to my disorder. It's not funny. Right now, people are walking up and down the stairs. I don't know if they are purposely trying to plant their feet as loudly as possible or if im just a freak. I can't stand the sound of hearing myself TYPE.


----------



## LadyDarkness

I tend to be easily bothered by certain noises, for example I HATE hearing someone slurp their coffee, or whatever it may be, UGH!


----------



## LadyDarkness

Do people with Asperger's have Misophonia? I ask, because I may have Asperger's.


----------



## jakohler

*i got it bad*

is anyone else bothered by coughing in general?


----------



## Kon

jakohler said:


> is anyone else bothered by coughing in general?


Yep. If someone around me coughs I feel like smashing their skulls in, especially if it's the allergic, unexpected type that comes out of nowhere. I realize it's not their fault but it doesn't help my anger towards them. It makes it very difficult to be around someone who has a cold/allergy. But some coughs by some people are far more irritating than other coughs.


----------



## JesRN2012

*It's real!*

I've always sensed I have some sort of sensory disorder. There just had to be something because my reactions to these triggers is beyond comprehension for most people. My older sister also suffers from misophonia, and I was elated when I was told about the recent NYTimes article by one of my nursing instructors.

Among the many noises that "annoy" me are ticking clocks, clicky pens, smacking gum, chewing with mouth open in general, sniffling, scraping teeth on forks...oh, I could go on and on. I also can't stand blinking lights and when people kick/shake their legs and feet.

Sometimes I'm able to remain calm and just stew internally, but other times, I am visibly angry to those around me. I've recently started taking the batteries out of the clocks at school...or just removing the clock from the room. I just can't take it. As soon as I hear the "tick," my blood begins to boil. I've been known to throw temper-tantrums just like a two-year-old.

I also get angry just seeing the movements of noises that bother me. For instance, one of my classmates was removing & replacing the cap to her pen. It wasn't a clicky pen, but the sheer motion reminded me of a clicky pen, and I couldn't look away. I was livid.

I'm so glad (you know what I mean) to read everyone's stories and to realize that I am not alone. It has always been hard to make people understand that I just cannot physically handle these noises. They overcome any other environmental stimulus, and I can no longer function. Thanks to everyone who shared their stories...as this is a long thread, I wasn't able to read them all, but just know, we are not alone anymore!!


----------



## bjg

THANK YOU for posting this!!! I had never heard of it before, but it fits me exactly. My main problem is with people chewing loudly, especially with their mouths open, and even more so when it's family. It makes me extremely angry and for the longest time, no one would take me seriously. So, I tried to hide my anger (not so much my annoyance), but it just made it worse. I always have to leave the room. Two of my family members make an effort to chew properly in front of me, but one just doesn't care. And she's the worst! In this instance, though, I have to wonder how much is my fault and how much is the fault of the person who can't close their mouth while eating.
I also have a problem with people whispering within earshot. While primarily it's more of a paranoia problem, I do really hate the sound of whispering and have the same reaction to it as above. Less often, this is the same with people talking near me.
And loud breathing and teeth brushing are problems.


----------



## AlanB

Hi Zadra and everyone else who has contributed to this thread. I have just read them all and am saddened/exhausted/relieved (to an extent) to find I am not the only one suffering from this.

Me - 49, generally same triggers esp. gum chewing; eating with mouth open. Later in life: dogs' barking, anti-social noise from neighbours TV's, stereos. Always the desire to murder those responsible but too polite to etc. etc.

I wish I could offer a solution other than avoidance but have been unable to come even close to discovering one despite my lifelong hell with this. 

I feel especially for the younger ones who are unable to study or enjoy life and the companionship of others. Perhaps some of my story might help:

I stopped attending class around 14 but somehow managed to avoid expulsion enough to be allowed to sit for exams. I lived my life like the (posted) girl who quickly runs in to join a conversation and then runs away before the trigger noises drive you crazy...except I did this with jobs. I suppose I was lucky, because I ended up doing a lot of backstage work for theater shows, which was good because the jobs were mostly short-term. After managing to string enough of these jobs together my resume became good enough to start pulling more regular work. It was mainly touring and one-night stands, again great because if I lucked into a hell situation it was never going to last for too long. None of this was planned as I was still a kid, but as I grew older and realized the debilitating extent of my aversion to these noises I started to look closer around me to identify the jobs where I could work on my own; like driving the truck between gigs, painting the scenery in the shop. 

I know I made these things happen but still believe that luck must have been on my side as it is such a competitive line of work but I eventually manged to become a designer for little shows and events. It doesn't pay much, but it has allowed me to survive because I can mainly work from home.

I suppose what I am trying to say, esp. to to the younger ones, is to consider vocations that allow you to work on your own. 

(does this infer that I foresee no cure to this...I hope I'm wrong, but those who suffer, and know how excruciatingly powerful and horrible the reactions are, perhaps share my doubt that such a miracle is possible)

I know I am rambling but I'm nearly finished...I definitely appreciate the well-meaningfulness of those (posted)who are suggesting meditation or perhaps turning things around by saying "I started this so I can stop it". My initial reaction was skepticism...but you know what...I will try ANYTHING to stop this, so I am promising to you now that I will give both methods a fair-go.

I hope some of this might help someone, it has certainly helped me to know I am not the only one. I wish I could do more...hang in there and try not to let this thing ruin ALL of your life.

Alan, Western Australia


----------



## SydneyJames

*not alone but feel it more than ever*

My 28 year old heart is just breaking. I sit here after an 'episode' I had after coming home and hearing the muffled yet loud talking of the people who live below me, I then got a panic flutter to the extreme in my heart where I had to do whatever it took to let those 'responisble' for the intrusive sound know that they were bothering me by trapsing up and down the stairwell that connects our apartments and at the top of my voice in my occa Aussie accent 'Hello, I'm talking, yep talking really loud' over and over and over again. I then proceeded to stamp, stomp, cry, scream, complete lose ma sh*t over it and then called my dad to 'talk' about it, all while my ear being pinned to the ground because I am convinced they are doing it on purpose a lot of the time - cue 'supportive' boyfriend (who has read many articles on misophonia) who tells me 'you brought it on yourself, you know the noise isn't going to last so why react?!' um. okay. The anticipation of the knowing it's coming is enough to administer a knife to my throat. I feel so much rage/I just cliiiiick it when I hear the following: bass music, music from another residence, footsteps, basketball bouncing, a pen clicking over and over and over again, muffled deep talking. How is this a life? To be totally petrified of human sounds that most people have no problem with and even raising the issue of having the problem is a masssssive no-no because I'm a skinny *** chick who has a pretty sweet life otherwise so I'm totally refered to as a hypocondriac control freak. It totally consumes me, like a sex addict who only has one thing on their mind, so is me, and how to avoid noise/where is there likely to be a noise that reverts me back to being a 4 year old child and completly doing a britney. I pretty much have to be alone/have headphones in with white noise 100% of the time. The stress, the debt, the stress, the noise. When will it end? 
Your posts have been absolutly consoling and I have read every word as if they were scribed on The Pyrmaids of Eygpt. I truley hope you guys don't think I'm horrible cause I'm just not meaning to be.

xxxxxxx

Sydney, Sydney Aus


----------



## AlanB

*http://www.soundsensitivity.info*

Hi Sydney,

Have you checked out the Aussie site http://www.soundsensitivity.info. It's specifically for Misaphonia which you definitely have.
It's very early days, so no real research as yet, but at least we as a group now know thanks to the internet that we are not raving bonkers. This thing exists, perhaps an achievable step forward will be a public awareness to this issue that will at least allow us to tell people to shut up. You have every right to be angry about this...maybe we've all been too nice...maybe we should all shout and stomp. We've gotta find a way of letting everyone else know that their insensitivity is the cause of all this.
Hang in there.
Alan, WA


----------



## Kitsongirl

I agree so much with all of you. And the site, as alan suggested does help. I am a member on it, and have learned a few tricks. But guys, i get all of you. I am SO fricking close to making myself go deaf. Heck, i would have a long time ago. The only thing holding me back? school and dance. i dont know why though. I legit wear earplugs throughout school, and cant hear what most teachers are saying anyway. there needs to be a cure, NOW. I cant go on like this. not even close.


----------



## offbyone

Zadra said:


> To everyone that actually read my gigantic post and replied, thank you. Every little bit helps, whether it's advice or a personal tale. Somehow its comforting hearing that others suffer from the same thing, even though it's hard for me to even imagine.
> 
> I just wish I could find an alternative to earplugs, ugh there's NO WAY for me to get away from noise. EVER. I live my whole life *SO ANGRILY*.
> 
> Also, something else kind of weird. Ever since I started doing research on the sound sensitivity, and even found a coined phrase/term for it, I've actually noticed it to become significantly worse. Not knowing what was wrong with me, was perhaps helpful. But now since I've got this thing going around in my head, _*"I have misophonia"*_, rather then just _*"I hate sounds*_", the sounds I cannot tolerate now stand out even more to me. It's kind of like children unconsciously living up to a label they are given by psychiatrists at young ages.
> 
> I'm curious: to anyone else that has this, did anything similar occur when you discovered there was an actual name for what you had, and that there were others that suffered from the same condition?


I had never heard of this before but now I'm wondering if I have a (milder) form of it. I should read through the whole thread.

I've experienced something similar with certain sounds my whole life (pens clicking, certain eating sounds, intrusive unwanted sound in gneral). I'm hearing someone eat an apple right now and its actually making me angry even though I realize how irrational that is. It doesn't happen every time the sound occurs but when I'm already irritable or really having to focus on something intrusive sounds really bother me. They kill my focus and make me angry. I had figured it was an OCD tendency or some ADD thing. Does that sound like Misophonia?

Your experience sounds worse than mine and knowing how much this can bother me I can't imagine what it would be like to feel this way all the time.

Edit: Read most of the thread and pretty sure I don't have this. It's just too conditional on my part. I really can't imagine what its like to feel that way all the time and really feel for someone who does. It has to be horrible.

Didn't realize the thread was old, too.


----------



## Emmach87

*OMG!*

Well, I've literally tonight discovered this condition and I am completely flabbergasted. Chewing, tapping, pen clicking - have always driven me to despair, and I had assumed I was just over sensitive. The sounds grate on me so much that I cannot explain it, I will leave the situation if possible and if not cover my ears, put in headphones. If I can't block out the noise I start to feel physically sick.

Recently I've moved into a flat, and the latest thing is the noises of people living around me. Doors slamming are the worst, followed by tv, music and people talking. It's particularly bad at night. I feel as though everyone around me are purposely trying to annoy me! I've started wearing ear plugs which helps, but how about this : I take them out because I think I might have heard a noise, and need to check! That's just madness.

I've never had any other kind of stress/anxiety issues. I'm a confident person, with many friends and at work I'm the boss. It's incredible the change between my holding a meeting, to being in bed at night a complete nervous wreck.

Anyway... I've really enjoyed reading your stories and sorry for my random vent. It just feels so good to know I'm not alone!

So thank you all x


----------



## peril

I think I have this. Sometimes, hearing these "small sounds" makes me sooo mad, I cry!


----------



## Kon

My co-worker has a cold and is lip-smacking her cough candy. I want to annihilate her off the planet and torture her. I keep putting my hands around my ears and she's oblivious. I hate people who make sounds like that. They should be wiped off the planet. I can't take this anymore. I really wish I was deaf.


----------



## GChopsticks125

I'm really glad I found a thread on this, because I have this problem, too. I basically can't go outside anywhere because of it.


----------



## CaliBrian

Hey Guys

I have pretty severe Misophonia. It started when I was 11 or 12 and my dad eating a bowl of cereal every morning, chomping it (in my mind obviously) all the way through. It progressively got worse and all the typical triggers bother me

-Gum chewing
-almost any food eating
-noises from neighbors, dogs etc 
-coughing/throat clearing

I'm not ready to say it's ruined my life but has been a major detriment. I'm on the precipice of rage and violence under the worst circumstances and once threw a lighter across the room at my best friend and almost blinded him. 

Talking about it with others almost makes it worse bc when they start to chew "softer" it compounds the problem even more, oh man. I've read through this thread (I learned about Misophonia about a year ago) and I'm not sure I have much more I can add....


----------



## Gabyl5

Hi everyone,

It's an amazing relief to find people who are suffering with similar symptoms! It's really nice that we have someone to relate, especially when we don't feel we're getting support from friends and family. 

I've struggled with symptoms since around the age of 11. It started with eating sounds, but as I've got older the number of sounds I can't tolerate has increased, and it applies to more people and even movements. 

The idea of it getting even worse is horrible, especially when it affects your ability to concentrate at school/work, and causes you to avoid socialising. 

I wanted to share with you all an idea. I'm not sure it's been posted here yet, and I apologise if it has. I recently have recognised symptoms in myself of ADHD/ADD, which I have missed for years! In primary school I always had problems with inattentiveness and now I'm reaching the end of my studies I'm starting to recognise setbacks as caused by similar symptoms. ADHD/ADD sufferers as you expect suffer with hypersensitivities and consequently, I think misophonia and ADHD/ADD could potentially be linked. I've had a search online and a few other people on different forums have also made this link. Some have even stated that their medication for ADHD/ADD has made significant improvements on their misophonia symptoms. 

I think it's certainly worth a look. Until a few months ago, I had a completely different understanding of what ADD/ADHD was and just associated it with children with bad/disruptive behaviour, which is certainly not the case. (Please forgive my ignorance before!) 


I really hope that this at least helps some of you out! 

I can't wait for the day it becomes better understood. We're all doing really well to cope with this, thinking about it.. we're probably some of the most tolerant people in the world!


----------



## patou1973

I'm 39 and misophonia is ruining my life since 12 ! Family, children, work, etc... just drain all my energy out of me.
I'have the feeling I can only breath and relax when i'm alone... It's terrible.
I had to break up with my girlfriend recently because of that, and my bad temper. She could not take it anymore.

SO, I have recently started psychoterapy, which does not help for that really. And I also talked to my doctor about this. He never heard of anything like that ! He prescribed me with ZOLOFT. I giving it a try right now, but I does not seems to help at all...

I want to try ADHD/ADD medication after. I really want to know more about this. And hypnosis also...
It is impossible for me to find specialist in the aera where i live.


----------



## LeahKmep

I'm pretty sure I have misophonia, does anyone know any specialists able to diagnose and deal with this issue in South Australia?


----------



## Michael91

I have this as well, though it sounds like I have it a lot easier because I don’t have an awful home environment for it like Zadra; though when I was younger, my brother would often make noises to irritate me and my parents would just tell me to ignore it, encouraging him to make more noises.

One thing that I’ve found particularly difficult is college dorms, since people so often blast their music. Luckily there’s a quiet hall in one of the dorms at Oberlin (though it’s not as quiet as it should be). Unlike Zadra, I’ve found my white noise machine to be really helpful, especially in my dorm, at least when a sound isn’t so loud that the noise machine doesn’t cover it up.

I’m also really irritated by some visual stimuli like people moving their leg back and forth or the smilies on the side of the reply box (which is why I always type up my posts on a word document and copy/paste). I’ve read that this is also related to misophonia.


----------



## Yvettelouise

I have also become increasingly noise sensitive after many months of stress and worry with university and other concerns. I have been reading that magnesium deficiencies can cause sensitivity and have now started supplementing a couple days ago. It does help alleviate some of the anxiety associated with it but does not help the sensitivity yet. I am considering having lens neurofeedback. It is a non invasive procedure that helps to reprogram the brain from frozen areas of thinking and behaving that keep a person stuck. It is a new therapy and is being used for anxiety, OCD, PTSD, ADD. Maybe it would help? Try googling it.


----------



## ravens

I can't stand when someone is crinkling up paper bags.
When a dog barks loudly.
When people talk loudly.
Sometimes I can't stand loud music.


----------



## kavakava

Have you tried those big noise reducers? They look like headphones and go around your ears. They are mainly used by people who work in industrial settings. You can get them with or without music. Another thing is noise-canceling headphones, which create white noise in your ears and block out sound. Also, try going to a holistic doctor for tests and supplements.


----------



## lekekari

*misphonia*

Hi to all.

I have only just heard of this Misphonia and man do I have it bad. It was almost exhilarating to hear that others suffer from it too. Zadra. everything you describe is identical to my problems. Although my husband is sooooo unbelievably understanding of my issues it must drive him nuts at times...

Noting the posts from all of you were some time agoa, have any of you find a way to help. I would be so interested in chatting about this. My 14 yr old daughter also has misphonia.

Pleeeeease if anyone has any helpful ideas I would love to hear them...


----------



## SanDiegoMisophonia

I think I have misophonia, although not all sounds bother me. What does bother me is the sound of people (myself included) speaking. My trigger sound is the sound of the letter P in spoken words. I hate it because it sounds "wet" to me. It's the wet sound of P that drives me to wild, suicidal rages. It makes me want to hurt the person. The little bit of spit that comes out of someone's mouth when they say P words. Examples are: Pine, Pie, Alpine, Pile, Pipe, Pioneer, Part, Party, Pain, Pay, Paint, Apartment, Paper, Champagne, Apart, Park, Paralysis, Popular, Pop, Pert, People, and so many others. Anything that has an audible P in it. I also cannot stand the sound of the hard C, K or G letters, although they're not as annoying as P. Sounds like: Car, Cat, Con, Carpenter, Kick, Walk, etc. Some people who have Misophonia say that chewing sounds bother them. They do bother me, but to a lesser extent. I get annoyed by them, but nowhere near as bad as by people speaking. I can't be around people. I can't go to college, hold down a job, nothing. I stay home most of the time. I avoid family and friends sometimes. I communicate through Facebook or email or message forums. I do not talk on the phone or listen to the radio or tv. None of that.


----------



## SanDiegoMisophonia

I also have OCD, which doesn't help matters any. I obsess so much over the weirdest things. When I tell people what I obsess over, they say, "That bothers you?" They can't believe it. But it's true.


----------



## paperdreams

That sounds excruciating. Unfortunately, I don't think I can give you any well informed advice because I don't have any way of relating to it.

Excuse my ignorance on the subject in this suggestion, but have you ever tried embracing the noises? Pretty much anything that causes me upset or discomfort (pain, cold, heat, unpleasant emotion etc.) I find is only displeasing when I am resisting the feeling. If I can find it within myself to embrace it instead the experience is no longer unpleasant, many times it is instead wonderfully intense. It takes effort to hold onto but it helps when I can.

Like I said before, obviously my experiences are a different thing from your situation. I do not know anything about Misophonia or what it is like to have it, I'm just offering the only words of advice I have, hoping that maybe the principle of my suggestion will apply. If you haven't tried it already you might as well.

I really hope things get better for you, you sound like you are in a lot of pain.


----------



## niacin

I don't know if it is a related issue, but I get into a murderous rage (on the inside) when I hear my dad chew...but that's mainly because it is sustaining his life. We don't get along haha.


----------



## paperdreams

niacin said:


> I don't know if it is a related issue, but I get into a murderous rage (on the inside) when I hear my dad chew...but that's mainly because it is sustaining his life. We don't get along haha.


Lol that made me laugh. It doesn't bother me as much anymore but my dads chewing is really loud and would really get on my nerves. Even worse are his sneezing fits, his sneezes are as loud as yells. Every time he starts sneezing I know its going to be drawn out into at least 8, sometimes as many as 15. I had to try hard to hold back my anger in anticipation of the noise. It wouldn't be fair for me to get after him for sneezing.


----------



## Letscurethis

I'm actually finding it hard to listen to everyone rant on about what noises annoy them. I really want some productive convo as i feel like everyone stating their annoyance will only open me up to those triggers too. So from what I have gathered most people seem to develope mesophobia from 10-12. So this disease has been hard wired into our brain. I think it's going to take some serious cognitive therapy to work this one out. I think the reason why people can stand their own noises more than others is because they can tell when the noise is coming. So I've been thinking maybe it is OCD, anxiety stirred problem. The unpredictability of this sound we've made to be our worst enemy is probably what's setting us nuts. Fear of the unknown and not being able to control something. I highly recommend even if people don't have an anxiety problem to do some research n have an understanding on how the mind works. The flight or fight mechanism is something we need to think about also. The flight option is an instant reliever but I worry what it's doing in the long run. Were all taught that avoiding something makes things worse, the stress n anxiety of the sound will build up. It's excruitating to handle so I wonder what techniques there are out there that can reprogram our mind into not being so ticked off by our triggers. Yes I found out that also knowing there's a name for what I have puts the stamp on the envelope n made me more aware of my condition. Just like if u ask someone to stop chewing loudly ur mind automatically goes into hypersensitivity mode n listens out for the sound. Why do we obsess over it. Let the sound drill in our head imagine it over n over. Maybe like wen someone has a panic attack all u can think of is am I dying this feels horrible n will it stop, it's not until u distract ur mind out of it's spiraling focus on the negative and start thinking about other things does the panic attack go away. So despite how angry we feel if theirs tricks like there are with panic attacks to come out of our mini tantrum that would b amazing. Without having to take the avoid mode. This mesophonia has destroyed my relationship with my mum n I wen I was a teen in particular, the only relief I get from finding out about this disease is now hopefully my mum will have some understanding on why I was the way I was n that I never hated her. This causes me alot of pain. N the only other good thing there is about finding out about it is hopefully there will b more research n then a cure or path to recovery. Just like people never believed in depression.


----------



## Letscurethis

Just wanted to say to everyone don't get discouraged when all the texts on mesophonia say there is no known cure yet. This doesn't mean we have no hope. The disease is still young and by raising awareness on this disease we can encourage more research and study for it therefore ultimately leading to more knowledge on how to manage and treat the disease rather then just telling us what it is. I bet there are so many people out there that feel helpless. The same amount of anger I have when I hear a bad trigger is how bad I want this disease more researched. Now that is validated to appear in social media us people want to see some actaul help services. Ones that know what their talking about and are purely there to understand help not b judged but guided to fix our mental health problem. It's exactly like being hurt, we have a disease, it's hurting us and I'm sure were all over it. As we all know most of us have had it now for many years. let's all really try beat this thing. Does anyone have any knowledge of marketing advertising spreading the word, I imagine public awareness on this mental health disease is fairly low.


----------



## niacin

I hate it. My mom said "Get over it! You're just a freak and a brat!" when I tried to explain it to her. I was calm, but I nearly started crying. Then again, she called me a liar when I came out about being molested, so maybe she's just a $h*tty person.


----------



## Svenski

Don't know if you still read these replies, but anyway this is what I do. I imitate the sounds. So the only way I could deal with your situation, other than going for a walk, would be to take up playing the guitar myself and play in your own room at the same time, and trying to drown out his sound. Instead of ear plugs I would use ears muffs. Maybe you could get headphones that cover your ears so the sound you make comes out there. But you sound like you are in a tough situation as it also sounds like you may have phonophobia on top of the misophonia which would really suck.


----------



## graebutterfly

*Some help*

My son who is 14 has been dealing with misophonia since he was 10. Over the years we have tries different things to help.

Here is what we have found that gave him at least a little relief.

We found that the GNC Energy and Metabolism vitamins help also OOlong Tea seems to have a wonderful affect.

We bought some oolong tea because we wanted to try it. We had no idea that it would help a little with his misophonia. He was drinking it for a few days and he realized that he was listening to the movie Social Network. One of his main triggers is typing.

Maybe this will help you a little bit.

Also I have been doing research on the supplement Valerian. This seems like it may have some benefits.


----------



## Renae De Liz

I know this thread is old, but I wanted to show my support for everyone here with Misophonia. I am a 30 year old mother of 2 and I have had Misophonia since I was 12. I didn't realize it was a "real" problem until I was 24. So I spent my entire childhood and early adulthood thinking I was crazy and mean. I didn't know what was wrong with me and the guilt I felt for being mean to my younger sister (who often received the brunt of my wrath) was often overwhelming. I had a really rough time at school, as I would have to wear earplugs just to stay in some classrooms.

I just wanted to offer a bit of hope. Your life CAN be mostly normal. No, there is no fixing our problem. Yes, it's completely unfair that we have this, and I still struggle from time to time, but it's a lot easier to handle if you are able to transform your life into one where ou are not faced with trigger noises constantly. Life will seem sweet again. Here is what I did to make life better:

*1. Where you live* - _Environment is everything._ The OP mentioned he has to live with someone who plays bass all the time. My dad did that too, and it almost killed me. I had to leave the house when he did it, or sit with him during his band sessions. Living and working in an environment where you are consistently faced with trigger noises is poisonous to you. You need to find a way out, and for your well being, it should take priority above everything else.

For my example, I live in a very quiet street in a woodsy part of Portland, Maine, and it is _perfect_. No barking dogs, no basketball players, no immediate neighbors, it is wonderful. It took time for me to find this place. In my younger days I lived in a couple duplexes (in which the neighbors TV's were right by the walls....ugh) and found I could only live a happy (more) normal life if I was able to live somewhere quiet. No more apartments, duplexes, or busy streets. My advice to you is, even if you have to completely move to a different town, find somewhere to live ASAP that is quiet. I know this isn't feasible for everyone, but after my own experiences, it completely changed my life to be somewhere truly quiet.

*2. Work* - For my work, I am a stay at home comic book artist (and mom of course!) I am able to work from my safe haven, my house. _I love it._ Not only is drawing my passion, but I vastly prefer working on my own remotely anyway. Being able to work where I am not faced with misophonia has helped my career and happiness levels vastly. My advice is to work very hard to find a career in which you can work in a place that is suitable to you.

*3. Family -* I am incredibly lucky to be married to a man that understands and empathizes with my problem. This is not to say that sometimes he doesn't get overwhelmed sometimes, but 98% we live happy, normal lives. We are both careful to avoid trigger sounds, and I try very hard to be respectful when they happen accidentally (it's a lot easier to do when it rarely happens).

Even if you have Misophonia you CAN have a normal family life. There is someone out there for you that will help you through this. Do not lose hope! Also, when not confronted with contant triggers, I am able to have a more normal social life. I am able to go out to eat with friends more and handle longer periods of trigger sounds.

Finally, as something positive and hopeful, I've found that sounds from my children (when they are babies/toddlers/very young children) that would usually trigger me DO NOT BOTHER ME! I do not understand it, but my toddler could crunch and breathe loud right in my ear all day long and it doesn't bother me. In fact, I _cherish_ those sounds. Apparently, I am not the only one who this has happened to. My oldest is now 10, and the normal trigger sounds he makes are now bothering me, but I had a very sweet 5 or so years when they didn't. I cherish those times, because I get a glimpse on how it feels to be completely normal. It's also nice to feel that, even though Misophonia had caused me innumerable difficulties, it didn't rob me of those special years with my children.

I hope that helps you in some small way! 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## skybluesky

My dad had really super-duty noise cancelling headphones. You could turn the radio on or off inside them but even when it was off you couldn't hear anything, not even that awful crinkly noise some headphones make. :3


----------



## kj87

Zadra said:


> -earplugs (they feel invasive and disgusting in my ears)


Tough it out and deal? You're not going to make noises just go away.

Or, get noise reducing ear muffs









When I was in college during finals time people in the computer lab would not shut up. Even if they did the clacking and noises would irritate me. I wore ear plugs, and then noise reducing ear muffs on top of it. Between the two of them I could get 70 decibels down to about 3. If you want to kill noise, this is what you should do.


----------



## ZelX

kj87 said:


> Tough it out and deal? You're not going to make noises just go away..


Telling a sufferer of Misophonia to "tough it out and deal" is like telling someone with Tourettes to be quiet.

In fact, most of us (as you can see by this thread) DO tough it out and DO deal. We don't act on the urge to free the beast on the person making the trigger sounds. But that only make us slightly less miserable considering the alternative would lead to jail.


----------



## kj87

ZelX said:


> Telling a sufferer of Misophonia to "tough it out and deal" is like telling someone with Tourettes to be quiet.
> 
> In fact, most of us (as you can see by this thread) DO tough it out and DO deal. We don't act on the urge to free the beast on the person making the trigger sounds. But that only make us slightly less miserable considering the alternative would lead to jail.


The "tough it out and deal" was in regards to the wearing of earplugs. Understandably the noise is a serious issue that can't be ignored. But aside from intentionally blowing out your eardrums, it pretty much comes down to 1) deal with the noise 2) deal with the ear plugs or 3) go somewhere quiet, which is near impossible. The earplugs may feel invasive, but they work and are extremely effective. I also mentioned an option of the ear muffs if the ear plugs were too invasive, but those are more meant to dull very loud construction noises, whereas the earplugs will significantly reduce "all" noise.

So, if the main issue is noise, then at least from my perspective I'd suggest the tough it out with the "invasive" earplugs because the trade off is they work extremely well and will solve the initial problem. The earmuffs will further enhance the noise reduction with the ear plugs, but don't work that well by themselves.


----------



## ZelX

I understand what you're saying but for some people its not as simple as dealing with ear plugs for various reasons (become painful, don't stay in very well, etc...)

What I've found helpful lately is a comfortable set of over the ear head phones. In-ear earbuds start to hurt after awhile and, more importantly, don't do as good a job at masking the offending sounds. The head phones I have are Panasonic RP-HT227 which were reasonably priced on Amazon.

Then I play some white, pink, or brown noise from http://simplynoise.com/. Usually brown as it doesn't leave a ringing in my ears as much.

On top of that I've been playing a binaural beat (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beat) at a relatively high frequency. The high frequency is supposed to promote concentration and focus so if it works then it might help to direct focus away from the trigger sounds. Even if it doesn't work it makes for a great masking sound.

Finally I usually listen to some music to add another masking layer and, well, because its more interesting than the other two. 

I was worried a little about damage to my hearing so I downloaded an app called TooLoud (iOS) on my phone that will tell you if the decibel level is dangerously high and then I adjusted the volume to a safe level.

This all seems to keep me sane at work from the incessant whistler and the dogs chewing on bones. I love dogs and cats (to a lesser degree ) but I can't have one simply because I can't handle the chewing and licking sounds.


----------



## racheldrake

I really don't know how it feels, because I only have a mild case, but I know how it feels. To notice every single noise and have rage run through you. I feel terrible about myself, I cant spend as much time with my family or my friends, and some people think I'm a bipolar freak. My family doesn't understand, and that's what's worst of all. Not having my family's support. I know how this feels, and my prayers are with you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Zadra said:


> This is going to be a fairly long thread, but this is one of the most important issues I joined this forum for besides my associated social anxiety and general anxiety. Please please please bear with me and read it, because I need help and support so badly, and my therapists have been flat out failures. NO ONE understands.
> 
> I don't know how many of you know about misophonia, or even have it, but here's a run down of it: Misophonia
> 
> I'm currently typing this stressed out, at the end of my nerves, and ready to start breaking things in my room or hurting myself. My dad is playing his bass in the room next door, and it's making me want to either kill myself, or take his bass and break it over his head.
> 
> Misophonia has been ruining my life and causing me constant and extreme discomfort for my whole life. Being in school with children making noises was the most difficult thing in the world. When my classmates found out about my sensitivity to noise, they would cruelly make the noises on purpose to see me start crying. That was one of many things that probably led to the condition worsening.
> 
> Noises f*ucking make me want to die. They do not bother me the way noises simply "annoy others". It isn't the same. Certain trigger sounds cause me extreme distress, anxiety, rage, and even physical discomfort (tingles in my body, even in the groin area). My main trigger noises are:
> _-tapping
> -crinkling paper/plastic bags
> -chewing and gum popping
> -music seeping from someone's headphones
> -foot tapping and leg movement
> -feeling vibrations and movements in my seat
> -hearing beats from music in other rooms
> -people singing or humming
> -women clicking their nails together_
> 
> I have no reclusive area for peace. In public, I suffer greatly. On the trains, I constantly have to move from car to car to avoid people making noises that bother me, otherwise it is very likely that I might compulsively insult or even actually assault the person making the noise. I can use an ipod for a period of time, but my head and ears are sensitive to headphones and earbuds, eventually causing me pain. It's a horrible lose lose, and going outside is the most horrible torturous thing to endure. It's like getting my nails yanked out.
> 
> At home, I live with my father and younger brother. Both of which are musicians. Just my luck, because god must really love me!! Everytime they play the guitar (my dad in the room next door or my brother above me) I feel like I'm going to explode. Sometimes I start crying and pulling my hair or throwing and breaking things. My father does not and will not try to understand how damaging this condition is. I've printed articles on it and showed him, brought him with me to therapy, but he still remains unsympathetic to the extreme stress he is causing me. He refuses to lower the volume of his music, or electric guitars because he feels "He shouldn't have to", and I should "find ways to deal with it". I continue to get into ugly ugly fights with him. One even resulted in me spitting in his face and leaving home for a month.
> 
> I stayed with my boyfriend that month. No better there. There is a child in the apartment above him that runs and stomps and sometimes throws tantrums, causing repetitive banging on his ceiling. I've screamed, cried, banged my head on the wall, and demanded my boyfriend even go upstairs and ask the parents to have the kid stop banging. I've fantasized about cutting off the kid's legs and beating him with them.
> 
> This condition effects my relationship as well. When my boyfriend chews or eats near me, I start yelling at him to chew with his mouth closed or chew quietly. If he opens a candy wrapper, I yell at him. He probably understands my misophonia better then anyone else, and he puts up with a lot from me, and I love and appreciate him so much for it. I can't help snapping at him, and when I do, I feel horrible about it later.
> 
> I don't feel bad for snapping at my dad, he is an A**hole that is stubborn, ignorant, and selfish, and feels that I am trying to ruin his recreational activity (even by asking him to make his sh*t lower)
> 
> When I meet new people that I have to be around, it's embarrassing for me to explain the misophonia, because they usually do not understand, or will say something like, "oh yeah, that bothers me too". *NO NO NO*. It does *NOT* bother you the way it bothers me. No I cannot "ignore" it, like teachers told me to do as a kid.
> 
> This problem is growing more severe as the years go on, my sensitivity is getting worse, and I grow more and more violent as time passes. Sometimes when I am being tortured with a noise that I cannot escape, I want to be dead. I would happily take being deaf over suffering like this. I want to stab my eardrums out.
> 
> I.CANNOT. live with this. I will never lead a normal life if I do not overcome this disgusting disease.
> 
> Things I've tried that do not help:
> -White noise machine
> -earplugs (they feel invasive and disgusting in my ears)
> -music to drown sounds out (temporary)


 uhmm i cant really say anything about the others but the situation with ur brothers guitar is fixable if said guitar is electric

they have tiny amps that he can plug his guitar and his headphones into and he can play as loud as he wants cause he will be the only one hearing it... eall u may hear is the noise from th guitar its self and they are virtually silent 
heres a link http://www.ehow.com/how_7703678_play-electric-guitar-amp.html


----------



## Angah

TheDarkStar said:


> Hi, I am glad I found this because my life is a living HELL! I no doubt know I have Misophonia. This disorder is pure torture!
> My triggers that bother me 24/7 are:
> ~ breathing, sniffling, clearing throat, coughing
> ~ chewing, lip smacking, people talking a certain way, gum chewing (basically any noise that comes from the mouth)
> ~ tapping or any repetitive noise such as a pen clicking, some one shuffling their feet, or typing on a key board ect.
> ~ people talking in another room, music playing in another room
> ~ banging,
> ~ paper crinkling
> That's just to name a few there is actually much more but these are the main problems.
> 
> I am 16 years old and I had this ever since I was 6. It first started with the chewing/ eating noises and breathing noises people make. At school I would have to sit next to some kid who breaths heavily and that would torture me every second I was in that class. I would never be able to concentrate and I would be so enraged and would fantasise about stabbing them with a pencil or punching then in the face. I was very eager to get away everyday. But... home was also a living hell for me especially the dinner table. I would run away from the table and lock myself in my room with my Mp3 blasting music in my ears and I would cry and hate life because how stupid is it that I can't even be with my family and eat dinner with them because I can't stand hearing the noises they make and I can't stand seeing it either, even with ear plugs I would try and wear them and it didn't help because I still was bothered my the sight of them eating that I would start "hearing" it in my head. I now basically wear ear plugs 24/7 which is so painful I really don't know what to do.
> There is no way to escape my discomfort, everywhere I go I there is a noise that enrages me and bothers me to the point of physical discomfort as well ( I get the tingling as well). My mom is a major trigger to me. I can hardly be around her for more than 3 minutes at a time without having a meltdown. She is a heavy breather, and she lip smacks so much. I lash out at her and yell and scream when she talks to me so she always complains to people that I am a rude selfish terrible daughter. She doesn't understand I can't help it I'm not trying to be rude or mean I just can't take her noises! I wish I would die on a daily basis because I can't cope with this any longer! I in fact am up isolated in my room right now because I completely flipped out when my brother came home and decided eat a bowl of cereal next to me. He is the kind of person who has a weird whistle to their nose when they breath and that combined with crunching and chewing, swallowing and slurping noises makes me want to hurt him or myself. I pull my hair out a lot of the time out of sheer frustration. All my life I am so stressed out and anxious, because I have to worry and always be prepared to hear the terrible trigger noises that annoy me so much.
> I also never get sleep because my room is right next to my 2 brother's rooms and they stay up so late and play video games, play guitar late, and talk talk talk!!! I really lose my mind with this I will cry and just try to make it through usually by using my Mp3 to dim out the noise.
> I feel so trapped, I fear I will never know what it is like to live a normal life. No on understands this, I tried countless times to explain this to my parents and I showed them tons of articles about Misophonia and told then I have this. They just tell me "Ignore the noise and move on" But I CAN"T ignore it! Easy for them to say they aren't bothered by the noises at all! Its consuming me in my mind every second of the day!Good moods never last with me because the second a noise I hate comes up I want to cry or kill myself. I have huge depression issues because of this.
> I went to a lot of doctors, audiologists, therapists, you name it and no one knew about Misophonia. Its not very common and that's why its not well-known they all said.
> I truly understand how it feels to have MIsophonia and am glad I came across some sites that have others with this than can understand the living hell this disorder is.
> I'm not sure what to do or what to try to help with this I just know I absolutely do NOT want to live with this any more! I think It's so unhealthy to be this stressed out all the time day and night so I think I eventually will drop dead from stress and lack of sleep.
> 
> I realised I wrote a lot but I had to rant... I am so upset right now because I feel so smothered by how awful I feel from these noises. I want to live a normal life. I never asked for this EVER, and I would never wish this upon anyone even my worst enemy this is torture to not find relief when the noises are everywhere I go!
> 
> I truly wish I could tell you something useful that would help.. but I am struggling as well and really hope there is something that can help us.


Hey there,
I, too have this disorder. In a pretty severe way actually. Life can get pretty heavy at times, I know. I just wanted to mention that when I go to bed(long before anyone else in the house because of my work) I turn on a large floor fan which drowns out all the noises that bother me. Mind you, I do have this fan on it's highest setting, but it has been a life saver for my sleep, at least. It also works if you can place the fan in an area that bothers you when you're awake. Hope things look up for you!


----------



## calichic89

The hissing sound that an "s" makes causes pain to my ears which is the source of my anger. It's usually a woman's voice that will bother me( although not all woman's voices bother me) but occasionally the way a male pronounces an "s" will hurt my ears too. I have been trying to figure out what I have for years. I must know, do the trigger sounds cause pain in your ears?

Also i am so sorry to hear what you have been going through reading your post actually made me cry. I have dealt with people who are not understanding and tell you to get over it. It makes me want to punch them in the throat and stab a long needle in their eardrums. I keep earplugs in my ears 99% of the time


----------



## Meli24R

Angah said:


> Hey there,
> I, too have this disorder. In a pretty severe way actually. Life can get pretty heavy at times, I know. I just wanted to mention that when I go to bed(long before anyone else in the house because of my work) I turn on a large floor fan which drowns out all the noises that bother me. Mind you, I do have this fan on it's highest setting, but it has been a life saver for my sleep, at least. It also works if you can place the fan in an area that bothers you when you're awake. Hope things look up for you!


I also do this and I believe I have misophonia. Although it's not as severe as the op's. I don't experience rage, but I do get extremely irritable sometimes. So I use a fan or an air purifier (which can be quite loud, but calming IMO) Unfortunately, this is only a solution for when you're at home though. Being out in public can be a real pain sometimes. Repetitive sounds bother me the most. When I was in school, I sometimes I couldn't even concentrate during tests because of something as simple as a clock ticking.


----------



## Baiken

People coughing annoys me greatly.


----------



## fashionista

I am not sure if I have the full-blown version of misophonia but I can't stand loud abrupt noises like sirens, babys squalling, or loud clicking or clacking noises. I also HATE loud voices at certain times. Makes me extremely pissed off inside whenever I heard some of these. It really is awful, I LOVE peace & quiet!


----------



## swonky

Wow, I've read through most of this thread just nodding my head and thinking..'I can't believe there are others!' :clap

My Misophonia has always been there I think, I've never liked noise - avoided school discos, had to leave the visiting fair when I was little every year as I couldn't stand the music/noise, but in the last 10 years or so it's become the small things that have done it. My Dad slurping his tea when he eats, sniffing (Oh God, sniffing is the *worst*), coughing, knuckle cracking, clanging, banging...footsteps! I wait for them now, and if I hear them I can't just filter them out it's all consuming! The biggest thing though, and the thing driving me almost mad is BASS! I loathe and despite it and can't imagine how anyone can bear to have it on. I have a problem with a neighbour who plays hideous dance music every single weekend, and neighbours at my parents house who have parties until 2am with just BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG, BANG for hours and hours on end. It's like torture, literally...like I am being tortured.

I have noise cancelling headphones which I could not live without now, but I can still hear the thump through them, although it's lessened, and I have now found Simply Noise through the wonderful suggestion in this thread which all helps. Music wasn't any good, the volume variation between songs and the breaks in between meant the bass would come through at varying times. 

I have felt utterly hopeless over it. Small sounds like sniffing or footsteps I can move away from, but bass is inescapable. I can hear it through three rooms/doors. The rage, and it is rage, is almost murderous at times. As others have said, it's as if you want to go round and beat them over the head with something to make them STOP. The trouble too is that it's not just the feeling of it at the *time*, it's that waiting for it to happen which is just as bad.

I am so glad I have found out what it is, and that there are others out there like me. I have felt like such a weirdo as my housemate can hear it but it doesn't bother him much and when I go on and on about it I feel he must think I'm a nutjob! Its just with noise, and it's not something I can help.

Oh, for a treatment of some kind!


----------



## AlphaHydrae

this sucks :/

I don't have misophonia. BUT i do hate noises in public, they are so annoying, so i only buy extremely good noise isolation earphones and "drown in music". i don't want to hear anysound other than my music. people chatting sometimes in public ticks me off and i'd feel a burst of anger in me. 

But I could imagine by picturing how i'd feel when I hear the annoying noises and how depression could trigger my anger. by adding those two together, times a thousand folds, I could sort of imagine how you feel everyday.

I don't know what can be done 

maybe you should live in the suburbs? at least there'd be less sound.


----------



## Aidan Brown

I have misophonia and it ravages my life. I just figured out what it was recently today. I have trouble at school (MS) but no one makes the sounds on purpose. My brothers basically hate me because they think I can ignore it and that I am taking advantage of them. My triggers appeared In this order: Sniffing coughing brother laughing kicking of feet and legs typing dogs barking. I never realized that people had it tougher than me, like you. I am so sorry you have these troubles, and I hope that you will go on in life happier. Hopefully you will withstand the pressure of misophonia. Leave a reply if you have misophonia also, let's give him some encouragement!!

-Aidan Brown


----------



## Aidan Brown

I have misophonia and it ravages my life. I just figured out what it was recently today. I have trouble at school (MS) but no one makes the sounds on purpose. My brothers basically hate me because they think I can ignore it and that I am taking advantage of them. My triggers appeared In this order: Sniffing coughing brother laughing kicking of feet and legs typing dogs barking. I never realized that people had it tougher than me, like you. I am so sorry you have these troubles, and I hope that you will go on in life happier. Hopefully you will withstand the pressure of misophonia. Leave a reply if you have misophonia also, let's give him some encouragement!!

-Aidan Brown


----------



## Aidan Brown

*A couple of simple tips*

I also have misophonia, and it also ravishes my life. However, I see now that others have it worse. I hate to think that this horrible problem could ruin the life of a girl. I have a some tips but they might not help much.
Get good rest
Make friends, they will support you and cheer you on ( If you are able to at the time)
Find an area to get away from it all if possible
Know that it is important to avoid all the stress as it causes health problems
Have hope
Do yoga deep breathing or meditating (maybe multiple)
don't give up
Know that you are a good person and that we all are rooting for you (at least I am)
Focus on work in class (helps you not notice triggers)
Believe in yourself

I truly hope these tips might help you out in life.

-Aidan Brown
(Feel free to reply)


----------



## izzy121

I suffer from misophonia so badly as well.

I can relate to everything.
I notice that when I get really stressed by it I end up developing new triggers.

When I moved apartment I was so happy that I found a nice place in brooklyn. The first day i moved in I noticed the guy next door has his TV on all the time!
I mean it on all the time!! It drives me crazy. I end up crying, screaming ta my boyfriend, storming out... There's just no escape. I got so upset and stressed I felt anxiety all day... like a tightening in my chest and a knot in my stomach. There's already so many triggers at work like: 
people eating at their desks
the girl that twirls her hair constantly
the keyboards
the coughing and sniffing

Anyways I manage to deal with it... but because of this huge stress of the apartment I came in one day and noticed my good friend clears her throat all the time. I mean all the time, I never really noticed it before but now it's all I hear. I want to kill her!! seriously. As soon as I see her I get mad. 

I don't have many friends since I moved to NY, so to not be able to hang out with her really bothers me, but I just can't control it. It's making me so depressed...

I've been looking for some help, like a therapist that has dealt with miso before, but so far I could not find anyone. I wanted to know if anybody knew of someone. I found an audiologist in longisland that treats it but she's so expenssive and far... I'm really trying to find someone in NYC.. Any help please... I feel like my life isn't mine anymore. I just want to find some way to cope, because it's becoming too much now... I feel like I end up hating everyone and everything. It's so isolating


----------



## BatMantis

Huh... I didn't know this was a thing. 

I tend to rage irrationally at certain noises, mostly because they interrupt my train of thought so completely; I just can't concentrate on anything in their presence. For examples, bad guitar playing, pen clicking (or almost any sort of click, like a toy gun), and when I was much younger, even my younger brother going "vroom vroom" -- I loved him but I wanted to slap the **** out of him when he did that. I didn't, but I did slam doors and scream etc.

People always tell me to just be tolerant of it, but I just can't. The best I can do is just gtfo and as far away as possible (and considering I BARELY leave the house, that's not far) and listen to some very loud musics, and try to do whatever it was I was doing later, which sucks because I really have to be in a certain mood to do some things, like writing.

If I'm not particularly concentrating/thinking on something, I don't rage *as much*.


----------



## BatMantis

I don't see a way to edit, but I wanted to add, the sound thing often amps up my anxiety A LOT -- probably because I was losing myself in whatever it was I was concentrating on.

Ironically, fingernails on a blackboard do not bother me one bit.


----------



## VeiledSkull

After reading everyone's posts here, I really do think that I have this disorder. It may not be as severe as some, but I fear that one day it might :/ I've had problems with certain noises ever since I was very young..maybe 5 or 6 years old? I'm 24 years old now and over the past year or two, wondering if it was more of an issue than just me being a cranky and mean.It started with my brother's smacking on his food when he ate, then my dad's snoring, and then my mom's clearing of her throat,coughing and snorting in her nose (she has chronic sinus infection, so she did this often). But the latter really intensified in the annoying factor as I got older. I'm still affected, and I think it may have intensified since then.

The main things that bother me are bodily noises.Bodily noises such as coughing,sneezing, clearing throat, snorting, burping, passing gas, chewing with mouth open,snoring, congested sounding voices (like they have a cold or allergies), and the sounds of certain people's voices. And the weird thing is that not everyone that does these things bother me. I can go out in public and function fairly normal with no problems, so I'm grateful for that.It has never affected my work or education. It's more often the people who are very close to me or people I live with. My poor boyfriend has to deal with my episodes because we live together, and my mom's coughing still bothers me too. My mom uses to tell to get over it or just ignore it and "we aren't making these sounds to purposely annoy you", but over the past year she seems to be more supportive and considerate and lets me know when she's about to cough and tells me to cover my ears. I'm not sure if my boyfriend is supportive, as I will impulsively yell at him when he makes those trigger noises that I hate, and then he will then keep making the noises on purpose and acts like he doesn't care, and doesn't take me seriously :/ I really wish he could understand that I do have a problem and I hate living with it!!! The worst part is, he has allergies and hay fever year round so it's so hard to ignore! It didn't bother me when I first met him, but as time went on it did. (It's genetic, as his dad has it really bad and I fear it will get worse the older my bf gets) I WANT to have a deep,loving ,closer relationship with him, but this mild case of what I believe to be Misophonia I have is seriously preventing that. I fear that it will be the downfall of our relationship, because I fear that he isn't supportive of my condition and probably thinks I'm just being a *****. 90% of the reason I get angry with him is because of the noises! It's really pathetic, and I guarantee that if it weren't for that, I would be much closer with him (By the way I just heard him blow his nose and I'm now slamming the keys on my keyboard typing to "vent"). I really wish there was a solution besides earplugs,headphones,etc that would allow me to listen to the noises and not be bothered by them! I will tell you, that I would gladly go deaf over being blind any day. This is Hell, and if my boyfriend ever chooses to break up with me because he can't take it anymore I will be devastated. I don't want to be remembered as "that ***** ex of mine who got all pissed off over noise". I seriously can't help it. And telling me to stop is like telling a bleeding person to stop bleeding. I wish I didn't have to live like this. This isn't living.

I honestly feel terrible afterwards when I lash out at my bf over the noise. That isn't me, and I certainly don't want it to DEFINE who I am. I'm usually a nice, outgoing person, and it really shows when I'm at work or when I used to be in school. Sometimes I feel like I'm a bad person because of my mood turning sour over the trigger sounds. I feel like that it's my fault in some way, and I "choose" to be that way.Like there was something that could have prevented me from being like that..yet I was only 5 or 6 when i started having this, so I wouldn't have known any different.

I seriously pray and pray that the Misophonia won't get worse as I get older. I'd rather not have it at all though :/ But it was really nice to read everybody's posts and see that I'm not alone.


----------



## Whiskers

I have recently discovered after many years of suffering that I too have misophonia when all along I was blaming it on my hyperacusis. My partner is very accommodating and understanding. I have a separate room where I go to chill out (I call it my zen den) and I do yoga and meditation and generally just sit and be quiet (sometimes with candles). My social life is virtually non-existent and my few friends understand. We eat separately at home and use plastic cutlery because I can't tolerate metal. Good quality sleep is essential. Have tried a psychologist and her desensitising approach but the benefits were not long term. If anyone else has any tested and proven advice we would be so grateful.


----------



## Sabaslodhi

Omg zadra, I have the exact same problem except mine is more focused on repetitive noises made during eating and sleeping. But music from people's earphones and my dad blasting music kills me too. I'm actually suffering at the moment, mom is snoring away and I've woken her up 3 times because if I don't stop it, i will literally kill myself. And yes omg the tingles in the groin area, I thought that was just me! It just heats up your whole body, brings tears to your eyes and your heartbeat just goes crazy. It's killing me. I practically have to live in isolation because of it. And the worst part is, even when I find something to block the noise, I start looking for it!! My brain starts searching for it, to make sure it's really gone. It's beyond crazy. And I do that too, when I see someone chewing I start imagining the noise! And snoring omg. I can't even ugh. Everyone thinks it's me being a brat but NO. I'm so jealous of people who say 'what noise are you taking about? I don't har anythingg.' I need a cure. Im going to lose my mind.


----------



## Sabaslodhi

And yes!! Coughing and sneezing and clearing throats!!! Ahh. Why Me? I ask myself that like on a daily basis. It's horrifying.


----------



## Blueshine

To me it really sounds like the reason you're experiencing more anger is because nobody is validating how horrible you really feel. It seems that nobody takes you seriously and I can imagine that in itself would make your symptoms so much worse.
I don't know the disorder myself, if it is physical or mental, but I can imagine you have some very negative associations with sound in general, probably rooted in your childhood, and the only thing that could really help was a specialist in this who could give you a sort of therapy that could "re-program" your brain to not find sounds so invasive. Sort of like with social anxiety, the whole taking small steps sort of thing.
I really feel sorry for you and just felt I wanted to comment on this, even if it doesn't help you much. I just hope you can find a proper therapist who can help you if not to get cured then getting better to some degree that makes life worth living for you.


----------



## JRO1408

This seems to be an older thread but, hey, Im posting anyway. I definetly feel your pain, however I love music. My selective sounds are more associated with eating and similar noises. Of course, it doesn't bother me when I am eating or chomping down on some ice or chips. I have also noticed that it is worse when I am not doing it as compared if we are at a restaurant and everyone is eating chips and dip. Crunching ice ALWAYS gets me. I can be in a room full of crowded people and pinpoint where its coming from and want to either get away where i cant hear it or even anticipate hearing it, or go knock his glass over or politely as if theyd like something else to drink. Case and point, I was at a baseball game this past friday and there was a child playing with one of those thin water bottles (like ozarka, etc) first he was just drinking the water, and i was thinking that, "this will be over soon." but once he finished, he played with the bottle the entire game!!! ugh...i even offered to buy him another one. He crinkled that thing for 2 hours...what I really wanted to do was to take the bottle away from him and throw it out onto the field, and he was only like 6 or 7 years old. 

I am 37 so I've been dealing with this for a while now and finding someone to be in a relationship with that understands this situation is few and far between. You can find someone who is sympathetic, but no one understands. Relationships, romantic and friends, are hard to come buy. Those that are close to you seem to understand but only from learning from your reactions to thier noises. 

So:
Crunching Ice, crunching anything else, smacking, clicking pens, clicking nails, biting nails, but basically anything that falls into these categories.


----------



## Worker

*Re: Hey there!*



Renae De Liz said:


> I know this thread is old....*...2. Work* - For my work, I am a stay at home comic book artist... I am able to work from my safe haven, my house.


 Renae, good morning! I have to say I'm still in a state of pleasant surprise to find another visual artist amongst the ranks of our multifaceted troubles. I've been dealing with misophonia over the last dozen-and-a-half years of my life (I'm 35 now); I have like many people here built up a regimen (if you will) of coping strategies, some as simple as musical suffusion (twenty or thirty minutes of Depeche Mode, Rammstein, Marilyn Manson and Chicane with the bass up, even if it's just my headphones), forced refocussing away from the trigger and its resulting 'echo' (I tend to retain a sonic or visual 'xerox' of the trigger noise or sight if it's one of my really bad ones, sometimes as far as its repeating itself in my mind's eye/ear) or just heading up to my room (I'm on the third floor of the house I share with my Mom; my bedroom and the 'frontroom', and it's pretty much my main personal space) to divest myself from the stimulus of the moment. I rarely eat with my mother (usually in my room) or during family gatherings, but I'm getting a lot better at 'aiming' my reaction process, and it's easier to handle now than it used to be. I think my main saviour of the moment is my current pair of headphones; they have exceptionally minimal 'leak' even with the volume and bass cranked up, and they are extremely effective at external noise isolation (overear cups; they reduce the amount of outside ambient noise getting to my ear proper by 40-50%). I rarely go out without them if I'm going to be walking in public or taking the subway, bus or streetcar here. The really crap thing about it is that my mother seems to be the biggest trigger focus for me; of course, sharing space and living in the same home makes this awkward sometimes. I will say that I've gradually gotten much better at looking at the psychological architecture of my responses and reactions over the last 6 or 7 years or so; and I can often quite lucidly explain my own reactions. It's helped with my diagnosed mental illness as well (I was dual-diagnosed with acute schizophrenia and bipolar/manic depression when I was 17) in both rationalizing and through that, being able to coherently discuss my reactives, symptomatics and general mood with both my longtime psychiatrist and my family and friends. Heh. I don't even feel put-off when people find out I have two severe mental illnesses and they say to me, 'You don't seem like you're schizophrenic at all'. I take it as a compliment, mainly because although I'm nowhere near able to constantly function 'like everybody else', I've made a lot of progress thanks to regular medical treatment and monitoring, pharmaceutical and therapeutic treatment, a family who never stopped caring about me and my own stubborn desire to improve. ^_^ Anyway, I went on a bit there. What sort of comic artwork do you do in general, Renae? I'm a science-fiction and role-playing game artist in general, along with some sci-fi subspecialties. Hope this message finds one and all of who read it healthy and happy! -Worker.


----------



## littlemissbashful

I didn't know what this was until I looked at this topic. I get highly annoyed by toe tapping annoys the heck out of me, Snoring ( do not get me started on that one!) people popping gum really loudly!!! People clicking their nails!!!!! I am highly,highly sensitive to noise I can hear noises other people can't hear ( I would probably hear dog whistles lol) I am glad someone brought this up. It doesn't ruin my life thankfully however if I do have traveling companions I turn on my walkman or if it gets really loud and I can still hear it I hide somewhere I can't hear it that's how sensitive my ears are.


----------



## marijaench

omg! I have this! All of the things you listed and more. I hate:
1)repetitive sounds ( pen clicking, water dripping, leg movements, foot tapping...)
2) basses from music ( this is the strongest one)
3) when people living above me have heavy steps, walk in high-heel shoes or move the chair loudly
4) TV or loud voices behind the wall. Especially guys with extremely low voices
5) anything that makes things vibrate, that includes the previously mentioned music because I don't only hear it, but feel it with my whole body
6) people shuffling their feet ( this happened recently at the theater)
7) open-mouth eating, crunching, slurping, finishing drinking with that "ahh" sound
8) finger tapping 

and many others. The bad thing is I have to live with all the things listed above 24/7 because I live in the university dorms and people just say that I'm crazy. :\


----------



## nrelax11

Holy beezwax, I didn't even know this was a disorder. I guess I have it to an extent. I ****ing hate the sound of crunchy food or the sound of slimmy thinga in peoples mouths. It drives me ape sh*t and I just want knock the food out of the person hands sometimes lol. My mom chews ice all the time and i have really good hearing, so Ill be in my room sometimes and hear this CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH! Ahhhh shuuuut uppppp! Oh and like person above me said, the sound of people whispering. Not because I think they're talking about me, but because it sounds annoying. That along with people making a lot of noises with they're lips lol.


----------



## TheBigH

I did not know there was a name for this. I just thought I was pissed off by certain noises for no reason. It sounds like your case is a whole lot worse than mine, but I can relate a little bit. It's definitely not fun.

Sometimes I'll play games with my brother online (he lives in a different state) so we Skype. And sometimes some of his friends will join our chat. I swear to ****, all of his friends are pigs. They're always constantly blasting their music or TVs, shouting across their houses to other people, crumpling chip bags, chewing and belching into the microphone, slurping drinks, and farting. I hate it so ****ing much I want to punch through my computer to kill them. And since I almost always wear headphones, it's right. in. my. ears. I don't see how this doesn't bother the rest of the people in the Skype call. I usually end up muting everyone except my brother. One time I got so fed up with it I called one of his friends out on it. He just laughed and said he was a man. 

Lesser things I still hate and can relate to are people humming or singing, even if they have a nice voice.


----------



## TheBigH

nrelax11 said:


> Holy beezwax, I didn't even know this was a disorder. I guess I have it to an extent. I ****ing hate the sound of crunchy food or the sound of slimmy thinga in peoples mouths. It drives me ape sh*t and I just want knock the food out of the person hands sometimes lol. My mom chews ice all the time and i have really good hearing, so Ill be in my room sometimes and hear this CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH! Ahhhh shuuuut uppppp! Oh and like person above me said, the sound of people whispering. Not because I think they're talking about me, but because it sounds annoying. That along with people making a lot of noises with they're lips lol.


That just reminded me of another situation. My boss at a job I had a few months ago would take out her dentures and suck the side of an ice cream cone. ****.


----------



## JamesM2

I have this issue at work - the sound of people clearing their throats and typing at keyboards gets me so worked up. I have to wear noise cancelling earphones most of the day when I'm at my desk to drown it out. If I don't, I end up feeling so angry at anyone making those types of noises that I can't approach them about anything because of how angry they've made me. Of course though deep down I realise the problem is with me, not them.

I also avoid the staff kitchen when it's busy because I can't stand the sound of people slurping food and scraping containers etc :afr


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer

How a dוck our brains can be at times, it's amazing. I got what's called Globus. It is a sensation that you are always choking cause there is something stuck in your throat, while there isn't anything physical that 
you can get rid of. It drives me insane.


----------



## nrelax11

^^ I hate the noise of peoples spoons scrapping a glass bowl when theure eating cereal lol.


----------



## mw1985

I've only just discovered that what I've suffered with since I can remember is misophonia! Not as severeas some of you guys on here, but pretty hard to live with! I started with the sound of my dad eating, to be fair, he seems to have too much saliva or something because I have never cone across anyone who makes that much noise while eating, but even writing about out I can feel the anger building, it's like a nausea, and the must intense desire to leave, or punch the persons face off...and I love my dad, but while he's making that noise, as a kid I would fantasise about launching across the table and destroying him. My mum knew about out, and used to kick me under the table to stop me glaring at Dad so he wouldn't find out he ate noisily. I got older, my blend used to clear his throat and slurp his cereal, I bullied him into not clearing his throat, then couldn't stand the face he made trying to swallow without clearing his throat. And now my fiance has a recurring sinus problem and can't eat or breathe with his mouth closed I'm angry with him all the time,and will find Abby excuse to leave when he's eating. it seems to have developed into a general anxiety, and I now try and avoid spending time with the man I love and am marrying in 6 months. I have tried to get myself used to noises, I have tried ad my brother in law told me to cool the_*** out, and even after telling my fiance about misophonia, still think he's doesn't realise how stressful it is..I'm pretty sure it's why I ground my teeth...anybody have Abby advice??


----------



## Bcusiam

*Im happy im not alone*

My family said I was crazy or something wrong, no one acts likes this..

I remember it started in 4th grade.. Jessica who chewed gum soo loud would drive me crazy.. then the eating sounds, then basketballs, then nail clipping, snoring, and constant beating sounds... I would scream or cry or run out of the room because of how unbearable these sounds make me feel...

Now I cant bear eating with people or my neighbors music..or people clicking or biting their nails around me..ect...

Still today it is even worse and I never knew there was a name..

Is there a way to be diagnosed?? or any treatments that work???

Im sooo happy im not the only one that experiences this!


----------



## Gizamalukeix

I have Misophonia too and a lot of sounds mostly made by people make me want to kill them. Then bring them back to life and kill them again and again and again. There's no way to ignore it either. It causes extreme uncontrollable rage. And people with their chewing and smacking; that's probably gonna cause me to kill someone someday. Your dad also sounds like an inconsiderate *******.


----------



## loneliness

I have this too. Not quite as bad as OP's, but I used to go into extreme rages where I'd punch holes in my wall, knock down pieces of furniture, and destroy my belongings (rip apart video game discs, tear up books, and even break my computer and video game consoles). Luckily I don't get so angry anymore and whenever I have a fit, I just go sit in my car for an hour or take a long walk outside.


----------



## Newgirl9779

*I understand*

First off I am SO happy I found this website because I am ADD, ADHD, and a misophoniac to the extreme. The sound of cracking knuckles makes me cry of frustration as well as the sight/sound if someone chewing on their nails, gum popping, and stuff of that nature. It's drives me insane. I hate sitting in classrooms or going out in public because of it. I swear it makes my life a living hell. Sounds get me so mad I start to twitch and move like I have Tourette's. I also wanna punch somebody or run away from the sound. But it's the sight of it too


----------



## brooke_brigham

I have that, not as extreme as the OP but my hot button is barking dogs and bouncing basketballs. The only way to describe it is rage. Not annoyance, not like "wow this sucks" but like I want to run in the streets and go postal. I also have Tinnitus so if I try to drown out whatever sound is bothering me I'm likely to aggravate it, either with a loud fan or headphones/earplugs. I actually envy deaf people at times.


----------



## LolaViola

I believe I have misophonia as well. I get particularly irritated by:

lawn mowers
birds chirping
dogs barking
basketballs bouncing on the ground
children playing
babies crying
people humming
people sniffling or coughing repeatedly
people constantly opening/closing doors or running up and down stairs- my brother repeatedly does this throughout the day to a ridiculous degree and he tends to shut his door rather loudly...not gonna lie...it makes me want to shoot him at times
certain voices- really deep voices, shrill voices, and also what I call "wet" voices, which sound like saliva is swirling around a person's mouth and they really need to spit.

I can go on and on but you get the idea. I can relate.


----------



## royalblue77

I recently discovered that what I'm going through is an actual condition. I get so irritated by people chewing, breathing loudly, sniffling, hitting spoons to their plates and worst of all shaking their legs. I feel like I get panic attacks during class and there is nothing I can do about it. I try to subtly cover my ears so I don't have to hear it. When I tell people they just think I'm being overdramatic.


----------



## whatishappiness

I battle this too, but only with family members. When I am depressed, it is worse. Maybe try meds...I am lucky that it is only with family. There is like no research on this! F*** scientists!


----------



## Justlittleme

*taps fingers on desk* 

sowry lol. nothing bothers me but I guess I can understand. Those kinda things can be worked on though I would imagine.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Don't think the OP been active for a while now guys.


----------



## CaspianDragon

I can't stand snoring or breathing I can hear. The sound of a baby crying makes me so angry. I remember the one tome, I was queuing in a shop, and there was a mother and a baby somwhere. This baby wouldn't stop crying. There were about 3 other people in front of me,a nd it seemed like the que was moving a slow as anything, and the till opperator was going so slow. The mother wasn't doing anything to calm the child down, and I could feel the blood rushing to my face as I gew more and more angry. I hate to say it, but I felt like smaking the baby accross the face, and hurting the mother for not doing anything about it. When I got to the till, the woman on the till was acting happy "HI, how are you" I felt like smashing her head off the till for taking so long and then being happy. 

There are tons of other instances where I've felt so angry. I don't know what it's like to have it as bad as you, but I know what it's like to feel like that. YOu must have amazing anger control, because if I was constantly angry like that (I'm a really calm and passive guy normally) I'd hit the roof after 15 minutes. NO exaggeration.


----------



## jhaul23

maybe people need to be a little more at peace with themselves and the the world can be more peaceful around them, I have delt with this, I found relief in letting go and and letting it happen, let it pass over you don't even except it, releasing from it is what you want freedom, your trying to control things and the more we try to constrict and control the more control slips out


----------



## Rhdelgrande05

*I Feel Your Pain*

I understand completely how you feel. I have misophonia also and it sucks. The problem is it gets worse in worse. In school I have mental breakdowns and I have had to leave the room and go cry in the bathroom because of all the little noises. It is slowly getting worse and worse and you can tell in my grades because I cannot focus on what the teacher is saying and the whole school day is complete torture. And when I leave it's not better at home.

At home I have two younger brothers and they make the most irritating sounds and it triggers my anger and anxiety. I also lock myself in my room and turn on music. Music sometimes seems like the only way to avoid it. And at the dinner table it's terrible because my whole family chews loudly and I always have the worst thoughts about them and I can't believe some of them when the anxiety and rage is over. I them go back to my room.

And when people chew their gum loudly I instantly hate them and want to hurt them. As much as I try I cannot get these thoughts out of my head and I feel terrible afterwords. At school I avoid these people and my assistant cover coach chews his gum loudly and with his mouth open so the whole entire soccer practice I have to hear it and I want to go home and just listen to music.

The worst part is that no one onows how bad it is. Ilyhey don't care when I tell them how much it bothers me and everyone thinks I am so mean because of it. Iwgen I try to explain to my dad he laughs and says I need to deal with it. My mom is now starting to realize how much it affects me and she is trying to help but even she doesn't understand the full affect of it. People say they hate noises too but not as much as I do. I understand completely how you feel and I feel the same way.


----------



## loopylauren50

*My struggle*

I understand what pain you all feel. I have Misophonia and it gets so unbelievably horrible that I freak out. One of my family members are horrible eaters and all I can hear is the horrid noises of chewing. I basically just stare in disgust and horror. I eat as much dinner as possible until the noise is unbearable and then I will leave the table. My family don't believe me and call me pathetic and tell me to grow up. I also hate it when people scratch their skin or when people tap their nails together or on the table, I hate the sound of breathing and I can't stand hearing people with colds sniff. When all of these terrible noises happen I just get infuriated and freak out. I have looked everywhere on the internet for advice but there seems to be no way of controlling Misophonia? When I found this site I was relieved there was so many people with the same problems as me, but I just can't stand it any more I don't want to eat because it puts me through so much stress and its hard to deal with. It's just gotten to the point where I could generally rip out everybodys teeth, fingers, nails, and noses. I can't bare it...


----------



## ilikesloths

HOLY ****! I never knew other people had this problem - I thought I was just an irrational, picky *****. It ruins my life, too, it really does. I can never be close to anyone because they won't stop. I also hate when I can see people shaking their legs, moving their toes, tapping their hands, etc. out of the corner of my eye; I can ALWAYS sense fidgeting. Do you have that problem, too?


----------



## Nessie91

I have this too.
It's very bad and is getting worse. My ears are so sensitive around noise, it almost hurts how debilitating it is.

I cry when I hear repetitive sounds. I get so angry that I wanna tear up my ****ing house. Gahhhhhh


----------



## rockyraccoon

ilikesloths said:


> HOLY ****! I never knew other people had this problem - I thought I was just an irrational, picky *****. It ruins my life, too, it really does. I can never be close to anyone because they won't stop. I also hate when I can see people shaking their legs, moving their toes, tapping their hands, etc. out of the corner of my eye; I can ALWAYS sense fidgeting. Do you have that problem, too?


When people fidget, it causes real bad anxiety. It wasn't always this way. I have had misophonia since 1996, but the fidgeting didn't start bothering me up until a few years ago.


----------



## janejune

Hi! I'm new here. I have Misophonia. I'm very troubled by some noises that people make, especially people close to me and these noises are mainly around food (smacking, chewing..) or other bodily triggers (sniffing, clearing throat...). 
I have come to understand that it's not the noise itself that really hurts my ears, it goes deeper than that.
I've been going to psychotherapy for 2 years and I've really uncovered so many things about myself and I'm just starting to understand why and when my hate for noises began.
In therapy I've regained memories of when I was about 12 years old and I overheard my mom tellling a family member something about wanting a divorce and my dad having a gay affair. I was very innocent and didn't quite understand it all, but after than moment things started to change in me. I was scared and alone and my mother was weak and angry and repressed, and never showed or talked about emotions. I became closer to my dad BUT there was one thing about my dad I HATED, his noises!! I could not be around him when he ate. If anybody has been in therapy or understand psychology, you can probably see a connection here, right? I could not possibly concienciously hate my dad, but unconcienciously I did. Does that make sense? Anyway, after 2 years in therapy I could go on forever here. But this is my introduction. 
I'm looking for other people who suffer from Misophonia I want to find out more about this condition so that I can slowly let go of all that is behind it. I also started CBT, I've had 2 sessions.


----------



## Tasha123

I have no idea what to do because I have Misophonia and no one understands it. My dad tries not to chew loudly and I appreciate that but everyone else just seems to think it's all in my head especially my mum. The sounds that annoy me most are 
- chewing 
- sniffing 
- taking with food 
- listening to wrappers opening for a long time 
- drinking from a mug etc 
I used to get into arguments at the dinner table about it but now I just leave and close myself in my room, I know that they all just think I over exaggerate but it seriously triggers my anger really badly or I cry and I can't cope with listening to the sound. It's not just like "oh yeah I hate that noise to" I physically can't deal with listening to it. My family just laugh when I say I have Misophonia because they don't understand it and they just tell me to deal with it or ignore it but it's not that easy.


----------



## bblbl5711

I never knew what this was when I was younger, my sister and I both would argue over who had to sit next to our dad while eating supper because of the noises he made while eating. I found out that it had a name in adulthood when I heard Kelly Rippa talk about it on tv. Present Day, I have issues with the way my husband sounds when he eats, snores and the tone of his voice sometimes really annoys me also the way he pronounces some things. I tried to tell him that it's an actual disorder but he just thinks I'm being mean and dismissed the fact that it was an actual disorder. (the name doesn't help, it sounds like "me so phony uh" unless maybe I'm pronouncing it wrong) 
The weird thing in my case (and my sister's..she also has it) is that the chewing and eating only bothers me if it's someone I know well and if they are over 5 years old. Younger children's eating doesn't bother me at all. It actually sounds CUTE to me?!


----------



## Anxiolytic

Man that would be terrible. It is an unavoidable problem though, so you really can't expect people to conform to your misophonia. Buy some noise canceling over ear headphones or something.


----------



## bblbl5711

Anxiolytic said:


> Man that would be terrible. It is an unavoidable problem though, so you really can't expect people to conform to your misophonia. Buy some noise canceling over ear headphones or something.


I play music during dinner, so it's all good
The snoring though, That is I MYSELF refuse to conform to, it's something that bothers most people, with or without Misophonia


----------



## hoddesdon

There are earplugs that are not inserted, but cover the entrance to the ear - see http://www.noisehelp.com/sound-ear-plugs.html

*Moldable Ear Plugs*

These are typically made of either: 

wax







(usually mixed with cotton fibers for greater cohesiveness), or
silicone.








 Unlike most other types of ear plugs, they are not meant to be inserted into the ear canal; instead they cover the entrance to the canal. Wax or silicone ear plugs







can be used several times before being discarded.


----------



## VanDamme

bblbl5711 said:


> Present Day, I have issues with the way my husband sounds when he eats, snores and the tone of his voice
> 
> The weird thing in my case (and my sister's..she also has it) is that the chewing and eating only bothers me if it's someone I know well and if they are over 5 years old. Younger children's eating doesn't bother me at all. It actually sounds CUTE to me?!


I used to have issues with really high pitched sounds. Could've been spoken or musical instrument. My guess is that it came from my parents arguing. Then just a year ago a similar issue with loud bangs. Fortunately, both have been resolved with the right approach.

I wonder if your situation is just on of those strange brain "features" where the brain can connect two very different things. Pavlov showed that such thing is possible in general but it's even more efficient when it comes to a highly emotional single or repeated events.

Especially, since you mentioned that in some situation the sound isn't even an issue. Those type of differences tend to indicate context based emotional memories. Same way many SA issues are only disorders at the behaviour level but the brain simply works how it's supposed to work.

There's a thread about the fear of falling UP INTO the sky: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ar-of-falling-into-the-sky-174898/index4.html
I suspect it is an acquired fear because a few people mentioned that they only have issue with blue sky but are fine if it's cloudy. It makes sense if the "emotional event" happened when the sky was blue and the brain connected fear to both the blue sky and flying up (e.g. one person mentions really disliking being thrown up as a child). But if the blue sky part of the "trigger condition" is not present, then there is no fear response.

Fortunately, such context based emotional memories can be changed to reduce or completely remove the emotional charge. If interested in exploring a few, let me know here or in PM.


----------



## longtimenolove

I've never been diagnosed with this or needed psychotherapy for it, but I have to leave rooms as soon as someone starts slurping tea or eating. I can't stand the noise. It's so irritating.


----------



## bblbl5711

Fortunately, such context based emotional memories can be changed to reduce or completely remove the emotional charge. If interested in exploring a few, let me know here or in PM.[/QUOTE]

Love to hear about it, thanks!


----------



## Xenacat

Zadra said:


> To everyone that actually read my gigantic post and replied, thank you. Every little bit helps, whether it's advice or a personal tale. Somehow its comforting hearing that others suffer from the same thing, even though it's hard for me to even imagine.
> 
> I just wish I could find an alternative to earplugs, ugh there's NO WAY for me to get away from noise. EVER. I live my whole life *SO ANGRILY*.
> 
> Also, something else kind of weird. Ever since I started doing research on the sound sensitivity, and even found a coined phrase/term for it, I've actually noticed it to become significantly worse. Not knowing what was wrong with me, was perhaps helpful. But now since I've got this thing going around in my head, _*"I have misophonia"*_, rather then just _*"I hate sounds*_", the sounds I cannot tolerate now stand out even more to me. It's kind of like children unconsciously living up to a label they are given by psychiatrists at young ages.
> 
> I'm curious: to anyone else that has this, did anything similar occur when you discovered there was an actual name for what you had, and that there were others that suffered from the same condition?


I really like hypnosis. I know it doesn't work for everyone but it works well for me. It can be expensive but if it cures your problem, it's worth it. They do hypnosis for smoking cessation, drug addiction. I am going to a behavioral hypnotist for my social anxiety. He is a leader in his field.


----------



## VanDamme

Xenacat said:


> I really like hypnosis. I know it doesn't work for everyone but it works well for me. It can be expensive but if it cures your problem, it's worth it. They do hypnosis for smoking cessation, drug addiction. I am going to a behavioral hypnotist for my social anxiety. He is a leader in his field.


When I first heard about hypnosis being useful for anxiety, I considered it ... but one of my phobia/panic attack trigger was meeting new people. So that wasn't really an option. But at least found NLP that has a lot of techniques that also work with the subconscious and you do by yourself. Sure, much like cooking or computers, it can help if you work with someone familiar with it ... but if that's not an option, there are at least other options.

If cost is an issue, I know some hypnotist (and therapists in general) who do sliding scale (i.e. reduce the amount for people with lower income). Or you can mention a "No change, no charge" type approach ... or at consider a "result based compensation". If it doesn't work then you can still pay for the "attempt". And if it works then I'm sure even the full amount will be significantly less than the total cost having to live with the issue for the rest of your life.


----------



## VanDamme

bblbl5711 said:


> Love to hear about it, thanks!


Sure. 

How would you describe your goal (in terms of what you see, hear and feel)? 
(You can spend a few minutes visualizing/imaginging it before you start the change)



bblbl5711 said:


> Present Day, I have issues with the way my husband sounds when he eats, snores and the tone of his voice sometimes really annoys me also the way he pronounces some things.
> The weird thing in my case (and my sister's..she also has it) is that the chewing and eating only bothers me if it's someone I know well and if they are over 5 years old. Younger children's eating doesn't bother me at all. It actually sounds CUTE to me?!


Sounds like you have a good idea of what trigger the issue.

Much like with anxiety, there are a few desensitization approaches:

REACTIVE (after issue has already happened):

-Learn (and master) a new habit that you can apply immediately as soon as the issue arises. Meditation can be useful to focus (on something else) or detach (from the emotion).

-Interrupt process. e.g. some people snap a rubber band or say something completely random (e.g. Sasquatch Sandwitch!) to put their attention on something else. It's similar to changing the radio, TV station or YouTube video to something that you do like. This tends to work for low to medium intensity emotions but for really intense emotions it isn't usually effective.

PROACTIVE (reduce or remove emotion even before issue happens):

-Internally. You probably heard of various visualization techniques. Since the brain doesn't make any difference between imagined and real events (the same brain areas are active) this can be used quite well. One general idea is to replace the issue emotion with laughter and to make the scene funny (at least when you imagine it). You can change what you saw (add funny hats to people), change sound (use different voice or add music) and feelings (what if everything was made of jello?). You can be as creative as you like. Also, it can help if you imagine a situation but look at yourself from the outside (or perhaps view the scene on a screen on the wall). That external view can help detach from the feeling both during visualization and in real life.

-Externally. Gradual desensitization is about braking down the situation into manageable steps and working on each one until you feel comfortable. Here is an example for fear of flying. http://www.guidetopsychology.com/sysden.htm 
In your case this may work by someone else making the sound but with reduced volume. Then, once you feel fine at that volume, increase the volume and keep going. As mentioned with humor, the other person can also exaggerate (increase volume or extend the duration) or make funny face. You can try anything that makes you laugh. 

There is EFT (emotional freedom technique) that worked for some to reduce unwanted emotions. There are lots of links on the web that describe how to do it and even videos on YouTube.

These are enough to create change for some, but there are other aspects may need to be also considered. Let me know if you have any questions or interested in exploring certain approaches further.


----------



## bblbl5711

VanDamme said:


> Sure.
> 
> How would you describe your goal (in terms of what you see, hear and feel)?
> (You can spend a few minutes visualizing/imaginging it before you start the change)
> 
> Sounds like you have a good idea of what trigges the issue - though you can te. , you can work on
> 
> Much like with anxiety, there are a few desensitization approaches:
> 
> REACTIVE (after issue has already happened):
> 
> -Learn (and master) a new habit that you can apply immediately as soon as the issue arises. Meditation can be useful to focus (on something else) or detach (from the emotion).
> 
> -Interrupt process. e.g. some people snap a rubber band or say something completely random (e.g. Sasquatch Sandwitch!) to put their attention on something else. It's similar to changing the radio, TV station or YouTube video to something that you do like. This tends to work for low to medium intensity emotions but for really intense emotions it isn't usually effective.
> 
> PROACTIVE (reduce or remove emotion even before issue happens):
> 
> -Internally. You probably heard of various visualization techniques. Since the brain doesn't make any difference between imagined and real events (the same brain areas are active) this can be used quite well. One general idea is to replace the issue emotion with laughter and to make the scene funny (at least when you imagine it). You can change what you saw (add funny hats to people), change sound (use different voice or add music) and feelings (what if everything was made of jello?). You can be as creative as you like. Also, it can help if you imagine a situation but look at yourself from the outside (or perhaps view the scene on a screen on the wall). That external view can help detach from the feeling both during visualization and in real life.
> 
> -Externally. Gradual desensitization is about braking down the situation into manageable steps and working on each one until you feel comfortable. Here is an example for fear of flying. http://www.guidetopsychology.com/sysden.htm
> In your case this may work by someone else making the sound but with reduced volume. Then, once you feel fine at that volume, increase the volume and keep going. As mentioned with humor, the other person can also exaggerate (increase volume or extend the duration) or make funny face. You can try anything that makes you laugh.
> 
> There is EFT (emotional freedom technique) that worked for some to reduce unwanted emotions. There are lots of links on the web that describe how to do it and even videos on YouTube.
> 
> These are enough to create change for some, but there are other aspects may need to be also considered. Let me know if you have any questions or interested in exploring certain approaches further.


I'm going to keep this handy for next time I'm triggered. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## VanDamme

bblbl5711 said:


> I'm going to keep this handy for next time I'm triggered. Thanks so much for the info!


You're welcome. Let me know if you have any questions and how it goes.


----------



## Brawk Shady

I have misophonia, and I have devices called white noise generators, which are basically hearing-aid-looking things that play white noise into your ears so you don't hear the trigger sounds as loudly. If you have more mild misophonia, you can gradually turn down the volume setting, as you aren't bothered as much by the sounds. I have more intense misophonia, so that strategy wouldn't work for me, but using the white noise generators without changing the volume doesn't fix the problem completely, but it makes a significant improvement.


----------



## lil nuggets

*OMG Finally, someone understands*

wow, its sucks although nice to hear someone with the same thing going on, i laugh at some of these people talking about anxiety lol, when clearly your being driven insane by your own mind and obsession. though Anxiety can cause alotta problems, its no where near the severity of what you describe, ive been driven outta every place ive ever lived in because of noise and it runs my life too, id like to talk to you further about this as it really sucks, for example, i live in a motel 100 km away from my city, i just spent $800 on renting a sweet although i spent 2 nights there and i left there cause i couldnt handle people walking above me, fight or flight, for me is always flight


----------



## Jillb8

First off, I realize your post was from a few years ago- so I will be both amazed and thrilled to receive a response. You are me to a "t" I honestly feel my life will end based on my severe miso, either from me hurting myself or someone else. I have been suffering with the excuritiation since I was 12, my first meltdown is so vivid that it still gives me a physical reaction. Was told I was crazy for years until FINALLY it was given a name and recognized as a condition. Not to say that has really done me any good, as know one can appreciate how debilitating it is. I am writing to see if you have had any luck with the therapies now available. I feel as though it's getting worse and to your point, ruining my relationships and in all transparency - my desire to even live. No one gets it - my friends and family are aware, at times joke about it - but they have no idea the agony it causes. I have managed to keep a job but will often leave meetings, or move to quiet which inevitably makes me ineffective at what I do. I can't get comfortable in most spaces- either because there is already noise, or I fear my quiet will soon be displaced. Am praying you have found some relief, and if so would love for you to share how you are doing. My very best to you,

Jill


----------



## rockyraccoon

Jillb8 said:


> First off, I realize your post was from a few years ago- so I will be both amazed and thrilled to receive a response. You are me to a "t" I honestly feel my life will end based on my severe miso, either from me hurting myself or someone else. I have been suffering with the excuritiation since I was 12, my first meltdown is so vivid that it still gives me a physical reaction. *Was told I was crazy for years until FINALLY it was given a name and recognized as a condition.* Not to say that has really done me any good, as know one can appreciate how debilitating it is. I am writing to see if you have had any luck with the therapies now available. I feel as though it's getting worse and to your point, ruining my relationships and in all transparency - my desire to even live. No one gets it - my friends and family are aware, at times joke about it - but they have no idea the agony it causes. I have managed to keep a job but will often leave meetings, or move to quiet which inevitably makes me ineffective at what I do. I can't get comfortable in most spaces- either because there is already noise, or I fear my quiet will soon be displaced. Am praying you have found some relief, and if so would love for you to share how you are doing. My very best to you,
> 
> Jill


Yeah totally. I was hopelessly lost. I saw soo man psychiatrists and they could never figure out what I had. When I did receive a diagnosis I was so relieved to learn there was a name for what was plaguing me. It is soo difficult to live with misophonia.


----------



## rockyraccoon

There is a support group on here for misophonia


----------



## surviving

Have you heard of Hush? They are ear buds that have white noise so you can block everything out. I was going to get them but they are $150 and I'm not made out of money. But for you, I think it's worth the investment.


----------



## rockyraccoon

surviving said:


> Have you heard of Hush? They are ear buds that have white noise so you can block everything out. I was going to get them but they are $150 and I'm not made out of money. But for you, I think it's worth the investment.


I usually use basic foam earplugs but when I go to the library I use heavy duty construction ear muffs. But yeah I think it would be useful to get those ear plugs; I will have to google it and check it out.


----------



## Nevergiveuponhope23

Omg I am so glad I have found this thread! Because I am about ready to kill myself because misophonia is making life hell and miserable! I am stuck in my room with earphones on otherwise I will do damage. Has anyone found anything helpful? Please tell me they have been I cannot live with this for the rest of my life, it will be the end of me ?


----------



## rockyraccoon

Nevergiveuponhope23 said:


> Omg I am so glad I have found this thread! Because I am about ready to kill myself because misophonia is making life hell and miserable! I am stuck in my room with earphones on otherwise I will do damage. Has anyone found anything helpful? Please tell me they have been I cannot live with this for the rest of my life, it will be the end of me ?


I have tried every class of anti-depressants and benzos plus anti-psychotics and mood stabilizers and nothing has worked for me. Sorry for the gloom news, but everyone is different. All I can suggest for now is what you are doing with the earplugs. Misophonia has actually gotten worse for me over the years. Now a new trigger has plagued, which is hearing cars drive by my place. What specifically are your triggers?


----------

